# What's everyone towing with?



## windblows

Post up your tow vehicle and the pros and cons if you don't mind. I am shopping for a new vehicle and can't decide what to get. Somewhere between a 4Runner and Explorer...and Armada and others.


----------



## csnaspuck

There was a post a few weeks ago about tow rigs that had some good stuff on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

4wd Excursion with bulletproofed 6.0 Powerstroke...kind of overkill for a skiff but I use it for towing bigger trailers too. No worries about people stealing gear and there is more than enough room for all of it plus a few passengers.


----------



## makin moves

2005 Sport trac. 212k that's the pro and con!


----------



## Mike C

Bullet proofed 6.0 here also. 
04 F-250 crew cab. 267k on the odometer. 
I keep wondering if I should boost the horsepower. Not like it needs it. Tows the Tailfisher like its not there. 

I agree it's way too much truck. I bought it when I was towing a 21' Sportcraft, and really didn't need it then.


----------



## EasternGlow

chevy colorado diesel. Tows up to 27ft. boat no problem and gets insane fuel economy.


----------



## slewis

2003 RAM 3500 w/ 5.9 Cummins. 163k miles. 
Body may be beat to hell, dashboard may be in a million pieces, but I'm shooting for at least 400K.


----------



## KCTim

2015 Tacoma TRD Off-Road


----------



## Backcountry 16

4 wd 2008 tundra 180,000 flawless miles 5.7 ltr.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sometimes my 1992 Jeep Wrangler mostly winter time


----------



## firecat1981

2015 Tacoma TRD Sport 2wd. I can tow 4 of my skiff stacked on each other and still get 17mpg on the highway.


----------



## Matts

Tundra crew max with 5.7L and off road package Overkill but handy for pulling the skiff through deep sand ruts. Way better off road than my old 2007 F150. Gas guzzler but a smooth, quiet and powerful ride with freezing AC.


----------



## permitchaser

2005 Ford Expedition tows my big fat boat just fine. Maybe a F250 crew cab diesel next year


----------



## sjrobin

40k miles on the GMC Canyon little Duramax. Couple of trips to Florida, La, and Port Isabel. Great little smooth riding quiet truck/exhaust brake with wifi hotspot. 26 mpg towing at 70 mph. Feral hog damage resulted in renting a 2017 V6 Four Runner. Not even close on acceleration or ride and 15 mpg.


----------



## Daz

2005 F150 FX4 SCREW, 5.4 with 3.73 gears. Factory tow package: 9200# tow, but only 1395# payload capacity. It tows everything I have right now although I do wish my payload capacity was a bit higher so I could haul a heavier travel trailer in combination with all the stuff in the bed and on the rack (bikes and yaks, so tongue weight kills me). You can't even tell when my Egret is behind it - Even with no brakes on the trailer. Great visibility, power, and handling but only 15 MPG with yaks on the rack or the Egret on the trailer. Truck is in like new shape with only 66k on the odo and took forever to find so while I can appreciate the heavier trucks, I'm really not looking to start a hunt for something bigger.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

2010 fj 60k miles. 
Pros-Launch anywhere, decent gas mileage and Toyota reliability. 
Cons- blind spots everywhere


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No worries about people stealing gear...


While I can appreciate the idea of an extra layer with having your gear inside your truck; having a brother in law who is a police instructor, detective, swat team member, he has taught me that if it's visible, it attracts theaves. He showed me a disturbing video of one of their trainings that I'm not allowed to share, but let's just say it is really easy (like unbelievably easy!!) to break a car window with a $.50 tool that every construction worker or average joe would have access to...and many times the built-in car alarm isn't triggered from a window break of this type. 

I guess what I'm saying is, I also lock my rods inside my truck cab when I stop for lunch or a short period, but never overnight.

Oh and I tow with a Silverado 4x4 v8. At least twice I launched from the side of a road and needed the 4wheel drive to get the trailer out (partly because how steep it was, some sea weeds, and of course because trucks have hardly any weight on the rear axle which is/are their primary drive wheels in 2 wheel drive mode).


----------



## Backcountry 16

yobata said:


> While I can appreciate the idea of an extra layer with having your gear inside your truck; having a brother in law who is a police instructor, detective, swat team member, he has taught me that if it's visible, it attracts theaves. He showed me a disturbing video of one of their trainings that I'm not allowed to share, but let's just say it is really easy (like unbelievably easy!!) to break a car window with a $.50 tool that every construction worker or average joe would have access to...and many times the built-in car alarm isn't triggered from a window break of this type.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, I also lock my rods inside my truck cab when I stop for lunch or a short period, but never overnight.
> 
> Oh and I tow with a Silverado 4x4 v8. At least twice I launched from the side of a road and needed the 4wheel drive to get the trailer out (partly because how steep it was, some sea weeds, and of course because trucks have hardly any weight on the rear axle which is/are their primary drive wheels in 2 wheel drive mode).


Smart man always take my rods in overnight also and a 2 wheel drive truck is useless in Florida as soon as you leave the pavement,can't tell you how many people I pulled out after Irma trying to leave our dirt/ water road.I always will have a 4 by 4 gas mileage sucks but rather stop at the pump more often than watching the truck go swimming if you need the front wheels to spin to get your boat out. Plus they're just more bad ass.


----------



## Rick hambric

2012 2500HD. Duramax with Allison tranny. 4x4. 98k and pulls like a beast!


----------



## trekker

1994 Toyota Landcruiser.

Pros: 1. It can go almost anywhere.
2. With the 2nd and 3rd rows out, it is like having a pick up.
3. I get to tell folks I roll in a Landcruiser.

Cons: I missed a red light and did this on the way to Deer Camp last Friday.


----------



## JET4

2011 Toyota 4Runner Trail Edition and if I don't want to use that one I'll use my 2007 Toyota 4Runner SR5


----------



## Boneheaded

03' Tacoma extended cab v6 4x4.
stick shift is inconvenient after a day of fishing.


----------



## commtrd

2006 dodge ram 2500 with 5.9 cummins 4wd. Way too many upgrades to list. No deletes necessary and paid for. Pulls my skiff and fifth wheel just fine.


----------



## crboggs

windblows said:


> Post up your tow vehicle and the pros and cons if you don't mind. I am shopping for a new vehicle and can't decide what to get. Somewhere between a 4Runner and Explorer...and Armada and others.


What are you towing?

Also...sometimes "stopping" can be way more important than "towing". 

My F150 XLT would have no trouble pulling my in-laws offshore boat, but I'm not so sure about stopping if it had to be sudden.


----------



## crboggs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 4wd Excursion with bulletproofed 6.0 Powerstroke...kind of overkill for a skiff but I use it for towing bigger trailers too. No worries about people stealing gear and there is more than enough room for all of it plus a few passengers.


My in-laws have an Excursion as well. I swear that thing could pull up asphalt if you could hitch up to it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

crboggs said:


> My in-laws have an Excursion as well. I swear that thing could pull up asphalt if you could hitch up to it...


I am a used vehicle type of guy and like to wrench so I buy good older vehicles and mod them instead of buying new ones that have payments as big as a house note. My Ex has too many upgrades to list and yes she can pull like an ox and is actually very fun to drive. She will pin you back in the seat with my SRL+ tune. Stopping power is great too.
A person can find these cherries for $15-17k and put a few grand in mods and have an excellent tow vehicle that will push 600-700k if well maintained.


----------



## crboggs

Yup. My father-n-law is friends with a dealership owner. He got all the goodies on that truck. My daughters call it "Papa's Bus" because it sounds like one when he rolls up. Amazing torque.


----------



## zmgsvt

14 f350 srw deleted 6.7


----------



## lemaymiami

A few years back I actually bought a truck -meant specifically to tow my skiff and it's been the best tow vehicle I've ever had... I'm towing from 20,000 to 24,000 miles a year to and from Flamingo or Chokoloskee. My rig isn't a micro and all told I'm nearly 2000lbs going down the road (counting every last bit of this and that on an old 17' Maverick sitting on an EZ Loader trailer, which checks in at 500lbs just for the trailer).

I bought the cheapest Silverado work truck they made (2006 model, long bed, 4.8 v-8, with tow package) and it now has over 290,000 miles on it. It doesn't use a drop of oil between oil changes and I'm still running the original tranny... I set it on cruise control at 65mph on the highway and it works like a charm (I'm 93-94 miles one way to Flamingo or Everglades City) and stops my rig much better than anything else I've ever owned. Can't say enough good things about it (single cab) Rhino linered bed... Of course now that I've found the perfect rig I won't be able to replace it since they quit offering the 4.8 motor....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

UnitedFly said:


> 2003 RAM 3500 w/ 5.9 Cummins. 163k miles.
> Body may be beat to hell, dashboard may be in a million pieces, but I'm shooting for at least 400K.


I had one as well, but the electrical was a deal killer. It would pull anything you hooked to it. Replaced it with Tundra V8's.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Stuff I've towed my skiff with:
1. 2000 Jeep Wrangler 4.0: Actually pulled the skiff pretty well. Plenty of torque and the power was ok. Stopping was another story. Gas mileage sucked but it's a jeep. I had it for 13 years and sold it when I had my kid.
2. 2003 Nissan Xterra 4x4: Considering that the motor is supercharged, it's weaker than circus lemonade. It really seems to struggle pulling the Pathy and gear. Suspension is ok and the ride is stable when towing; it just has no power. Braking isn't too bad either. Gas mileage is worse than the Jeep, and due to the supercharger it likes premium gas. A F350 diesel has lower fuel costs than this thing. I'm currently getting ready to sell it because I can't afford to have a fuel truck follow me around.
3. 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4x4: Great power when towing, great braking and stable ride. I don't even notice that I'm towing a skiff in this thing. Gas mileage is ok for what it is-it's better than that damn Xterra. The only real drawback is blind spots-you simply can't see out of this thing, particularly when backing down a ramp. 
My dream vehicle is a mid 90's F250 diesel 4x4 crew, but good luck finding one.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

2012 Suburban. I love it compared to my old GMC cause I can hang all my rods including 9ft fly rods in the ceiling and keep everything locked up. Had some issues with folks steeling out of the back of my truck and I was considering a camper shell. Had a 14 Sierra with 60k and traded in and got a 12 bourbon lifted with rims and ended up getting some cash back. Worked out great. My sis has a newer explorer and those vehicles are sweet. Ride awesome and plenty of room. Felt like more room than a 4 runner to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DeepSouthFly said:


> 2012 Suburban. I love it compared to my old GMC cause I can hang all my rods including 9ft fly rods in the ceiling and keep everything locked up. Had some issues with folks steeling out of the back of my truck and I was considering a camper shell. Had a 14 Sierra with 60k and traded in and got a 12 bourbon lifted with rims and ended up getting some cash back. Worked out great. My sis has a newer explorer and those vehicles are sweet. Ride awesome and plenty of room. Felt like more room than a 4 runner to me.


I made a $12 rod rack in my Excursion and it works great. Thieves can’t even see the rods up there unless they squat down and hopefully I’ll be walking up so I can kick a field goal with their head for trying to poach my gear.


----------



## bryson

2000 F250, 7.3L diesel, manual 6spd.

*Pros*
Price was right
Love the 6spd, especially when towing on the highway
Great mileage, even when towing
Tows heavy loads well (car trailers mostly)
Hardly notice the boat
Old fleet vehicle, no options other than A/C, rubber "carpet", means less to break
Long bed
Should last at least a half million miles
Regular Cab
My wife hates driving it

*Cons*
2wd
Regular Cab
Seat is a little torn up after 250k
2wd
Expensive oil changes (14 qts )
2wd
My wife hates driving it


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I made a $12 rod rack in my Excursion and it works great. Thieves can’t even see the rods up there unless they squat down and hopefully I’ll be walking up so I can kick a field goal with their head for trying to poach my gear.
> View attachment 18838


Yours is a little nicer than mine. I just got those clothes rack things from walmart and zip tied them to the hangers in the car. I need to do some tinkering with it cause the rods slide around and they get on my nerves. Is that pvc with shower curtain rings?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DeepSouthFly said:


> Yours is a little nicer than mine. I just got those clothes rack things from walmart and zip tied them to the hangers in the car. I need to do some tinkering with it cause the rods slide around and they get on my nerves. Is that pvc with shower curtain rings?


Sure is. Two white zip ties hold each ring. ******* engineering that works. I run a bungee from one end of the PVC to the other and it goes in front of each reel to keep them from sliding out if I brake hard. Works great!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sure is. Two white zip ties hold each ring. ******* engineering that works. I run a bungee from one end of the PVC to the other and it goes in front of each reel to keep them from sliding out if I brake hard. Works great!


I dig


----------



## windblows

Thanks, everyone. I've got an 08 Jeep Commander Limited now, towing the boat in my signature. Probably weighs in a little under 2k all in. The Commander has been probably the best vehicle I've ever owned but it's getting tired and I'm ready for something new. 
I've towed with an 08 Toyota FJ Cruiser and loved that vehicle too but the exhaust noise towing long distance would drive me crazy in the lower gear. For those of you with a 4Runner, is it similar? The transmissions in the Toyotas just seem to be a bit behind.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

2014 F150 Supercrew 4x4 with the 6.2L V8.

Only downside is the fuel efficiency when towing but I've got plenty of power and no trouble cruising at 70mph towing my Panga. I normally get around 16mpg but that drops to about 12-13 when towing depending on whether or not I'm hitting a bunch of hills.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Forgive my ignorance, but what's a "bulletproofed diesel?"


----------



## tailchaser16

flawless diesel, trouble free, not even a bullet can hurt it


oh and 2008 Tacoma Prerunner V6, TRD with 177K


----------



## el9surf

2015 tundra 5.7L crew max. You can't even feel the skiff when towing, so it's overkill as a tow vehicle alone. 

I have gone back and forth from suv's to trucks over the years. I will never own anything but a truck going forward. The versatility of the bed to carry stuff you don't want inside the car is a much greater benefit than a third row of seats. If you have a bigger family than I could see the benefits. My family of 4 fits with room to spare.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Just got a Lexus GX 460, best towing SUV I've ever owned. 4.6L V8, four wheel drive, hill assist, 5,500 lb capacity, comfortable, hauls the skiff at 70 mph getting 19 mpg.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

el9surf said:


> 2015 tundra 5.7L crew max. You can't even feel the skiff when towing, so it's overkill as a tow vehicle alone.
> 
> I have gone back and forth from suv's to trucks over the years. I will never own anything but a truck going forward. The versatility of the bed to carry stuff you don't want inside the car is a much greater benefit than a third row of seats. If you have a bigger family than I could see the benefits. My family of 4 fits with room to spare.


Installed the TRD Air Filter in my 2014 Tundra SR5 5.7 and mileage pickup to 19/16 towing the Spear or the Casita trailer


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

2013 f-150 fx4 ecoboost with the max tow package 3.75 gears. I miss having a old paid for suv though. My truck is too nice and I park as far out as possible now in the parking lots. I think people in crappy cars park next to me just to be assholes lol


----------



## bryson

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a "bulletproofed diesel?"





tailchaser16 said:


> flawless diesel, trouble free, not even a bullet can hurt it


Maybe one of the guys who said it can chime in, but I think "bulletproofed" is just a term for a series of modifications the ford 6.0L diesel guys do to eliminate some design flaws from the factory. Those engines started to have lots of issues once they got up in miles, but supposedly there are a few things you can do to pretty much get rid of them.

Long story short, in the case of the Ford 6.0L diesel, I think "bulletproofed" is more specific than just a description of the engine. For example, I feel like my 7.3L engine is pretty bulletproof, but I didn't "bulletproof" it in any of the ways the 6.0L guys do.


----------



## Net 30

Toyota 4Runner TRD Pro. I've pulled my fair share of 2WD pickups out of holes. Towed my old Whip from FL - Mass. a couple of times with no problem.


----------



## DennisC

2000 ford explorer 260k miles

Pros: , but it pulls the boat and it was free. Plenty of space with the back seats down for all my shit. 4WD so I dont have to worry too much about getting stuck. (only been stuck when trying to get stuck). Also I never wash it and i dont care if it gets dents or dings. 

Cons: 20 mpg highway 18 city and a lot less mpg when towing the boat. No air conditioning, only has a v6 so I cant ever upgrade the boat without upgrading the tow vehicle first


----------



## Megalops

jmrodandgun said:


> Just got a Lexus GX 460, best towing SUV I've ever owned. 4.6L V8, four wheel drive, hill assist, 5,500 lb capacity, comfortable, hauls the skiff at 70 mph getting 19 mpg.


Killer truck. My wife has a GX470 loaded also. Only issue has been the clear coat is blistering. We’re gonna repaint and drive it til the wheels fall off.

I’ve got a 2017 F150. Pulls her nicely and the computer logs the trailer miles. Pretty neato.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Those 470's are legendary. It seems like they stop depreciating around $12k. My friend drives one and I did her timing belt last year just a few thousand miles shy of 300k. Beautiful trucks and the last of a dying breed. Pretty soon body on frame SUV's will be a thing of the past.


----------



## fjmaverick

My vw tiguan towed the old pathfinder really well. Would get high 20mpg on the highway.
Only had issues with the tires getting chewed up by the ramp around 30k. That was the tires problem I think.

My new car is a vw gti. I guess I'll find its towing capabilities after I find a new boat.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

bryson said:


> Maybe one of the guys who said it can chime in, but I think "bulletproofed" is just a term for a series of modifications the ford 6.0L diesel guys do to eliminate some design flaws from the factory. Those engines started to have lots of issues once they got up in miles, but supposedly there are a few things you can do to pretty much get rid of them.
> 
> Long story short, in the case of the Ford 6.0L diesel, I think "bulletproofed" is more specific than just a description of the engine. For example, I feel like my 7.3L engine is pretty bulletproof, but I didn't "bulletproof" it in any of the ways the 6.0L guys do.


The 6.0 was designed for school buses. It wasn't designed for the EPA crap that caused tons of problems. The head studs were weak as well.


----------



## bobber

2014 F150 3.7/3.73 SCrew BTM. More than I need for the skiff but also have a WA to tow.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

SomaliPirate said:


> Stuff I've towed my skiff with:
> 1. 2000 Jeep Wrangler 4.0: Actually pulled the skiff pretty well. Plenty of torque and the power was ok. Stopping was another story. Gas mileage sucked but it's a jeep. I had it for 13 years and sold it when I had my kid.
> 2. 2003 Nissan Xterra 4x4: Considering that the motor is supercharged, it's weaker than circus lemonade. It really seems to struggle pulling the Pathy and gear. Suspension is ok and the ride is stable when towing; it just has no power. Braking isn't too bad either. Gas mileage is worse than the Jeep, and due to the supercharger it likes premium gas. A F350 diesel has lower fuel costs than this thing. I'm currently getting ready to sell it because I can't afford to have a fuel truck follow me around.
> 3. 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4x4: Great power when towing, great braking and stable ride. I don't even notice that I'm towing a skiff in this thing. Gas mileage is ok for what it is-it's better than that damn Xterra. The only real drawback is blind spots-you simply can't see out of this thing, particularly when backing down a ramp.
> My dream vehicle is a mid 90's F250 diesel 4x4 crew, but good luck finding one.


Blind spots for days man!


----------



## Godzuki86

firecat1981 said:


> 2015 Tacoma TRD Sport 2wd. I can tow 4 of my skiff stacked on each other and still get 17mpg on the highway.


TRD sports are for loooooosers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a "bulletproofed diesel?"


The 6.0 is a beast of a motor but it was not set up correctly from the factory and needs modifications to last and tap into the true power. There are too many things to list but full head studs, upgraded high pressure oil pump, exhaust gas recycle delete and a coolant filtration system are just a few of the more important mods that need to be done. A few that were modded early on have rolled over 800,000 miles and still going. 400-500k is not uncommon but when towing and left stock 75-100k was a stretch.


----------



## DuckNut

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The 6.0 is a beast of a motor but it was not set up correctly from the factory and needs modifications to last and tap into the true power. There are too many things to list but full head studs, upgraded high pressure oil pump, exhaust gas recycle delete and a coolant filtration system are just a few of the more important mods that need to be done. A few that were modded early on have rolled over 800,000 miles and still going. 400-500k is not uncommon but when towing and left stock 75-100k was a stretch.
> View attachment 18869


I do not own one but I have two friends that deal with them every day. One is a farmer and his trucks tow heavy things every day and they have multiple hundreds of thousands of miles without many problems. The other is a diesel mechanic and he confirms what the farmer experienced. If the diesels are put under load they last. The people who drive them around town as a daily driver to look cool are the ones having problems.


----------



## Matts

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Installed the TRD Air Filter in my 2014 Tundra SR5 5.7 and mileage pickup to 19/16 towing the Spear or the Casita trailer


So does it matter that it is the TRD air filter vs just buying any cold air intake system? I'm interested for my 2016 SR5 TSS with 5.7L.
Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DuckNut said:


> I do not own one but I have two friends that deal with them every day. One is a farmer and his trucks tow heavy things every day and they have multiple hundreds of thousands of miles without many problems. The other is a diesel mechanic and he confirms what the farmer experienced. If the diesels are put under load they last. The people who drive them around town as a daily driver to look cool are the ones having problems.


Yes they like to be used for sure just like a boat motor that sits up and has more issues than one that gets used very often. I drive the crap out of mine and she loves it. Allowing the motor to reach operating temperature before getting on the highway is another key to longevity.


----------



## Padre

I have the new resigned Honda Ridgeline. It was between that and the Tundra. Tundra was overkill. I didn't need that much towing power. Gets good gas milage and I like the trunk in the bed of the truck. I have towed my boat to Texas, South Carolina and down to central FL and it does great on the highway.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Matts said:


> So does it matter that it is the TRD air filter vs just buying any cold air intake system? I'm interested for my 2016 SR5 TSS with 5.7L.
> Thanks!


With the TRD Air Filter the dealer servicing would be no issues and yes the cold air intake n modded exhaust is the way to go


----------



## Backcountry 16

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> With the TRD Air Filter the dealer servicing would be no issues and yes the cold air intake n modded exhaust is the way to go


You order that offline or at the dealership I am interested in one for my 08 tundra.


----------



## SomaliPirate

abgautier said:


> Blind spots for days man!


I've had A LOT of 4x4's over the years, and the FJ is the most capable out of the box and the most fun of any I've owned, but Jesus, it's like trying to see out of a pillbox.


----------



## csnaspuck

Now that I have time to post. I have a 2016 F150 Lariat SCrew 3.5 EB and 3.55 gears with the tow mirrors. More than enough to tow the skiff but can haul the horse if it needs to. I have a retrax cover that is always locked and the tailgate locks when the doors are locked so never a worry about someone breaking in. If I was only towing a skiff and you don't want leather go with a F150 XLT with the 2.7 Ecoboost. I have never met someone who didn't think it was the best engine on the market. Tons of power and very efficient. Won't know how bullet proof they are since Ford has only been using them for 3-4 years but I would say its a good bet they will be.


----------



## Megalops

Man those Retrax covers are pricey.


----------



## csnaspuck

Megalops said:


> Man those Retrax covers are pricey.


They are but when you have a $1000 in tackle locked up or tools and what not its worth it. I have also had the roll n lock and my friend had the PACE. Both are nice and still do the job. 

I am sure you can find a pre-owned retrax online. You lose out on life time warranty but there are few moving parts and anything that does break I am sure retrax has parts for sale.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The 6.0 is a beast of a motor but it was not set up correctly from the factory and needs modifications to last and tap into the true power. There are too many things to list but full head studs, upgraded high pressure oil pump, exhaust gas recycle delete and a coolant filtration system are just a few of the more important mods that need to be done. A few that were modded early on have rolled over 800,000 miles and still going. 400-500k is not uncommon but when towing and left stock 75-100k was a stretch.
> View attachment 18869


Gotcha.

I've had sort of a latent obsession with getting a big old diesel Excursion 4x4 modded up like a bro-dozer and driving that around. I find myself trolling CraigsList for them.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'd like to have one of those modified diesel E350 4x4 panel vans. Slap on a 4:1 low range transfer case, font and rear lockers and some skid plates. That baby would go anywhere, except for within 1000 feet of a school or a playground.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I've had sort of a latent obsession with getting a big old diesel Excursion 4x4 modded up like a bro-dozer and driving that around. I find myself trolling CraigsList for them.


Ford Enthusiasts Forum (FTE) is a great resource with sub forums for each model. I will keep an eye out for good deals.


----------



## fjmaverick

SomaliPirate said:


> I'd like to have one of those modified diesel E350 4x4 panel vans. Slap on a 4:1 low range transfer case, font and rear lockers and some skid plates. That baby would go anywhere, except for within 1000 feet of a school or a playground.


My boss has a quigley and a million other toys that I've dreampt about before I started working here


----------



## brianBFD

Lordy, some of the "rigs" here seem like some serious overkill to tow/stop a skiff. Almost like something else is being compensated for. I tow with a stock 2WD 2014 Nissan Frontier. I've never had any trouble even with the steepest ramps here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

brianBFD said:


> Lordy, some of the "rigs" here seem like some serious overkill to tow/stop a skiff. Almost like something else is being compensated for. I tow with a stock 2WD 2014 Nissan Frontier. I've never had any trouble even with the steepest ramps here.


So if I pulled my skiff with a Prius I’d be hung like a mule huh? Amusing. I didn’t know a vehicle could only tow one trailer and nothing else. Not all of us live in the suburbs and only pull a skiff...no offense to you guys that do. I’m sure some of these cats pull campers, toy haulers, flat bed trailers etc with their rigs. I also pull my utility trailer around with a Kubota tractor on it and will eventually be dragging around a bay boat as well so the overkill seemed logical. Maybe everyone should get your contact information and when they are considering buying a vehicle they can run it by you for approval before doing so...
Sarcasm...banter...jokes


----------



## Sublime

2003 quad cab Cummins with only 115k miles. I have sunk some money in front end work and a new transmission, but have you priced new diesels? No way Jose. It was way overkill for the skiff, but I pull a lowboy regularly with either my Mule on it or the tractor and a brush hog. Even loaded down with the tractor it will get 14 -15 mpg on the highway. Unloaded 20-21 mpg. And no DEF.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

2003 Excursion V10. 88k miles, like new. mostly Just for towing and the occasional road trip. Bought it in may 2011 with 67k mls when the price of gas was sky high and got it for close to nothing. Its comfortable, quite, Powerful and the most reliable car I've owned. Stock wheels, not lifted. rancho 9000 suspension, hellwig sway bar, upgraded bushings,...very nice ride...


----------



## j102

2016 Toyota Tacoma V6.


----------



## Kendall88

98 frontier 4cyl 5 spd. Has about 169k miles.


----------



## HPXFLY

2006 GMC 2500 with the LBZ and allison 56k miles on it that I pull with long distances, cruise control at 80 and sit back. 

Around town I drive and pull with a 2001 tacoma xtnd cab TRD 4x4 with 305k miles on it that has had 35in tires on it for the last 10 years, it wont get stuck but it wont go over 65mph haha


----------



## Backcountry 16

brianBFD said:


> Lordy, some of the "rigs" here seem like some serious overkill to tow/stop a skiff. Almost like something else is being compensated for. I tow with a stock 2WD 2014 Nissan Frontier. I've never had any trouble even with the steepest ramps here.


I have a 4 by 4 tundra so I can get home during summer time and after Irma my dirt road has been known to flood. Like smackdaddy said some of us are country folk 8 acres representing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a 4 by 4 tundra so I can get home during summer time and after Irma my dirt road has been known to flood. Like smackdaddy said some of us are country folk 8 acres representing.


20 here


----------



## sickz284u

2014 Ford f150 king ranch 4x4 with the 5.0 v8. It has a Roush cold air intake and flowmaster outlaw exhaust system. It pulls my fury like it's not even back there. Truck is leveled and has mud tires so mileage isn't the greatest. Gets about 13mpg pulling the skiff. I love the truck though.


----------



## commtrd

Megalops said:


> Man those Retrax covers are pricey.


Man that's because they work awesome. Been thru many deluge rains with the retrax pro covering the bed and hardly any moisture ever gets in the bed. Also lockable. Worth the money.


----------



## brianBFD

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So if I pulled my skiff with a Prius I’d be hung like a mule huh? Amusing. I didn’t know a vehicle could only tow one trailer and nothing else. Not all of us live in the suburbs and only pull a skiff...no offense to you guys that do. I’m sure some of these cats pull campers, toy haulers, flat bed trailers etc with their rigs. I also pull my utility trailer around with a Kubota tractor on it and will eventually be dragging around a bay boat as well so the overkill seemed logical. Maybe everyone should get your contact information and when they are considering buying a vehicle they can run it by you for approval before doing so...
> Sarcasm...banter...jokes


I was under the impression that the thread was about what you towed your skiff with.
I spent my formative years farming over 1000 acres and working in a farm supply store. I own 120 acres near Tuscaloosa, AL. I do currently live about 45 miles inland in a bedroom town to Mobile at the end of a gravel road. I am fluent in all dialects of *******.
As for me deciding what everyone should tow with, I think that's a great idea, however it might expose your "shortcomings"....
Banter and jokes back at ya....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

brianBFD said:


> I was under the impression that the thread was about what you towed your skiff with.
> I spent my formative years farming over 1000 acres and working in a farm supply store. I own 120 acres near Tuscaloosa, AL. I do currently live about 45 miles inland in a bedroom town to Mobile at the end of a gravel road. I am fluent in all dialects of *******.
> As for me deciding what everyone should tow with, I think that's a great idea, however it might expose your "shortcomings"....
> Banter and jokes back at ya....


Congratulations...I was raised on a farm and come from three generations of cotton, corn and soybean farmers and cattle ranchers. Most of us tow our skiffs with whatever vehicle we have. I doubt many folks have a dedicated vehicle just for towing their skiffs and nothing else. If you want to talk to my lady about my shortcomings I can arrange that...


----------



## brianBFD

Nah, it's not possible to have a dedicated skiff towing vehicle I wouldn't think.


----------



## permitchaser

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I made a $12 rod rack in my Excursion and it works great. Thieves can’t even see the rods up there unless they squat down and hopefully I’ll be walking up so I can kick a field goal with their head for trying to poach my gear.
> View attachment 18838


Can you tell me what the material is other than PVC. And how do you attach it
I use rope and bungee's on my expedition but they bounce around


----------



## PG350

I tow with Pontiac G6 2.4l 4 cyl. This is Microskiff right. Pontiac pulls my boat and gets about 25mpg doing so. I have 120000 miles been using it to tow since it had about 30000 miles, no issues whatsoever even though the boat and trailer is abut 500 lbs above the tow rating.


----------



## fjmaverick

KiKoKiK said:


> Not towing a skiff in this photo, but this is my tow vehicle. Can't wait until my skiff is built so I can update this...


Decent load for the tacoma


----------



## FlyBy

Suburban, because there's no substitute for wheelbase and it holds 9' fly rods rigged and ready.
This is the third Suburban the rod holder has been in and I'm going to modify it this week so it will hold one more rod.


----------



## KiKoKiK

fjmaverick said:


> Decent load for the tacoma


I've only done it a handful of times on very short trips. That setup is right around the max capacity for the Tacoma. Not very enjoyable, but she gets it done with no problem.


----------



## DBStoots

Roger_Cook said:


> Suburban, because there's no substitute for wheelbase and it holds 9' fly rods rigged and ready.
> This is the third Suburban the rod holder has been in and I'm going to modify it this week so it will hold one more rod.
> 
> View attachment 20533


Just curios, where do you Store 9 rigged fly rods on your boat?


----------



## perrymcfly

Had an 09 Duramax that I LOVED... plenty of extra juice added to her. After 8 years it was time to move forward, something that got a little better fuel mileage, so I went with the Colorado Duramax. I love a diesel and the new rig has PLENTY of power to haul the skiff, great mileage also. I do miss the tank though...


----------



## FlyBy

DBStoots said:


> Just curios, where do you Store 9 rigged fly rods on your boat?


I don't. If I'm fishing from the bay boat I pick the six I think I'll need that day. For the skiff I take four.


----------



## Jason Cooper

Ford Ranger.


----------



## tomahawk

94 Chevy 1500 5.7 x cab. Only has 120k on it. I'll keep it til I die I imagine. It mostly sat, except for towing various boats for a bunch of years, when I had a company car. I can't imagine not having a truck.
They do make a kit to convert it to a spring over axle 4x4 which I have been eying. That and dropping a LS motor into it but its just so damn clean inside and out its kind of hard to mess with it. I did have it painted about 5 years ago and left all the trim off of it....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

tomahawk said:


> 94 Chevy 1500 5.7 x cab. Only has 120k on it. I'll keep it til I die I imagine. It mostly sat, except for towing various boats for a bunch of years, when I had a company car. I can't imagine not having a truck.
> They do make a kit to convert it to a spring over axle 4x4 which I have been eying. That and dropping a LS motor into it but its just so damn clean inside and out its kind of hard to mess with it. I did have it painted about 5 years ago and left all the trim off of it....


Looks like you need to drop a motor on your boat!


----------



## Ben

08 4 x 4 Tundra. Complete overkill for towing a light skiff but the kids love the huge back seat and I like the fact that the rear window goes all the way down. Very nice when the weather is nice and helpful at the ramp. Gas mileage is horrible so I let the wife drive it during the week since her work is only a few miles away.


----------



## nsbkiter

I tow my rolling tool box cargo trailer every work day and the salt marsh 14(all 300 something pounds of it)with my new Chevy Colorado ZR2 diesel.love the truck and the mileage!


----------



## Jason

4Runner, can’t beat storing rigged fly rods!


----------



## sjrobin

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 20662
> I tow my rolling tool box cargo trailer every work day and the salt marsh 14(all 300 something pounds of it)with my new Chevy Colorado ZR2 diesel.love the truck and the mileage!


Yes sir I have 42,000 miles on the little Duramax and I like the little truck. It replaced a C-3500 crew so big difference.


----------



## KCTim




----------



## DBStoots

2015 Dodge Ram 1500 EcoDiesel. Pulling a 2013 Hell's Bay Professional.


----------



## AfterHours2

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a "bulletproofed diesel?"


A fix to a poorly manufactured engine. Just imagine, buying a 50-60k truck to find out that the heads have a high rate of failure. Even worse, the next motor they designed (6.4), was even a bigger turd. Looks like they got it right with the 6.7 finally.


----------



## sjrobin

Brand loyalty is good for business.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

AfterHours2 said:


> A fix to a poorly manufactured engine. Just imagine, buying a 50-60k truck to find out that the heads have a high rate of failure. Even worse, the next motor they designed (6.4), was even a bigger turd. Looks like they got it right with the 6.7 finally.


I already answered his question. Can we move on please? 
What are you towing with?


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I already answered his question. Can we move on please?
> What are you towing with?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

yobata said:


>


----------



## jmrodandgun

Moved a 5,000 pound diesel tractor from my house to the camp about 100 miles one direction. Lexus GX 460 made the trip with ease and averaged 13 mpg loaded. I pulled it to my house with a half ton Ford, the return trip was more comfortable. Plus the Decent control was a godsend once we left the pavement.


----------



## AfterHours2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I already answered his question. Can we move on please?
> What are you towing with?


Oh my bad Smack.Didnt realize you were the new Micro police. I actually have a 2017 4 Runner Trd, a 08 Tundra 5.7 and a 2016 6.7 Ford. I use the Ford to tow the big boat, the Tundra to haul sod and mulch, and the 4 Runner to haul my wife’s ass to the grocery store. Good enough?


----------



## Backcountry 16

AfterHours2 said:


> Oh my bad Smack.Didnt realize you were the new Micro police. I actually have a 2017 4 Runner Trd, a 08 Tundra 5.7 and a 2016 6.7 Ford. I use the Ford to tow the big boat, the Tundra to haul sod and mulch, and the 4 Runner to haul my wife’s ass to the grocery store. Good enough?


Oh snap fyi I got the same tundra mine is at 190,000 flawless miles. I


----------



## Smackdaddy53

AfterHours2 said:


> Oh my bad Smack.Didnt realize you were the new Micro police. I actually have a 2017 4 Runner Trd, a 08 Tundra 5.7 and a 2016 6.7 Ford. I use the Ford to tow the big boat, the Tundra to haul sod and mulch, and the 4 Runner to haul my wife’s ass to the grocery store. Good enough?


At least you contributed something useful this time. The name is Mac, I’ll be watching you. Bwahahaha
I’m about to replace the water pump and degas bottle on my POS 6.0. They lasted 185k and the water pump developed a slight drip and the degas bottle had a small crack from the heating up and cooling off of the motor for the last 15 years. Good thing I only paid $15k for it and put about $5k in upgrades on it myself since then. For the record my 2013 F-250 Superduty work truck has had about $20k worth of repairs done since I got it new in 2014 but that’s hard oilfield miles and thank God my company footed the bills.


----------



## jsnipes

Pretty tempting to troll everyone pulling their microskiff with a F250 

I tow my HB w a Subaru Outback. Probably more impressive is my dad tows the Maverick to the ramp with a Honda Accord


----------



## f86sabjf

Toyota 4x4 just in case I find an unimproved tamp somewhere


----------



## AfterHours2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At least you contributed something useful this time. The name is Mac, I’ll be watching you. Bwahahaha
> I’m about to replace the water pump and degas bottle on my POS 6.0. They lasted 185k and the water pump developed a slight drip and the degas bottle had a small crack from the heating up and cooling off of the motor for the last 15 years. Good thing I only paid $15k for it and put about $5k in upgrades on it myself since then. For the record my 2013 F-250 Superduty work truck has had about $20k worth of repairs done since I got it new in 2014 but that’s hard oilfield miles and thank God my company footed the bills.


MAC? Wow! That brings back some old memories of the old Microskiff forum. Been a while


----------



## efi2712micro

2011 Sierra 1500 with a 5.3 and a backflip cover to keep stuff stored and not visible during lunch breaks. The car has 108K and went to Florida twice and regularly to louisiana from Houston. Pulls the boats like there is nothing attached to it and maintains a 14 mpg. during Harvey, I had fun pulling the boat floating with the trailer strapped to the boat to get it out of the water and away from floods after the rescues (had to launch from my driveway into the street in front of the house). that was a sight to be seen . Only thing I wish I had on this truck is 4 inch lift and the 4x4 for these days where I am not launching on a nice well taken care boat ramp.


----------



## TtoTHEdub

lol I tow my 14ft with a 2017 Ford Focus ST


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The 6.0 is a beast of a motor but it was not set up correctly from the factory and needs modifications to last and tap into the true power. There are too many things to list but full head studs, upgraded high pressure oil pump, exhaust gas recycle delete and a coolant filtration system are just a few of the more important mods that need to be done. A few that were modded early on have rolled over 800,000 miles and still going. 400-500k is not uncommon but when towing and left stock 75-100k was a stretch.
> View attachment 18869



6.0 is a great motor once you build them right!

Emission controls si what sets up the newer diesel motors to fail. EGR and DPF. The 6.7 is a great motor too, but definitely get rid of EGR and DPF when you can. Once those gunk up you are in for an expensive repair.

Problem with the 6.0 is that the EGR eventually gunks up or leaks coolant, the gauges read it incorrectly since there is some air in the lines and pressure it not judged correctly. Eventually the motor over heats causing the factory head bolts to stretch and the head gasket fails.

Smackdaddy has hit it right on the head with that motor.....

Gauges are your friend in the diesel world along with good fuel, filters and oil....


----------



## not2shabby

I'm not surprised to see a few of the Colorado 2.8 diesels on this list. What a freaking awesome platform. 369 lb-ft of torque at 2,000 rpms AND 30+ mpg on the highway. So legit.

I pull with a Subaru Outback right now. When/if it dies, I'll look hard for a used Colorado 2.8.


----------



## SomaliPirate

jsnipes said:


> Pretty tempting to troll everyone pulling their microskiff with a F250
> 
> I tow my HB w a Subaru Outback. Probably more impressive is my dad tows the Maverick to the ramp with a Honda Accord


How does the Outback tow? I'm thinking about getting rid of my Xterra and picking up an Outback to save on gas.


----------



## not2shabby

SomaliPirate said:


> How does the Outback tow? I'm thinking about getting rid of my Xterra and picking up an Outback to save on gas.


I'll let @jsnipes respond, but will also add my experience.

I really like towing with my Outback. However, you need to choose your engine wisely. If you have a light skiff, you can get away with the 2.5l engine pretty comfortably. If you ever need to tow anything more than a light skiff, I would recommend the 3.6.


----------



## jsnipes

yea, I like my Outback. Tow a light flats boat (whipray) and never had any issues. Get 16-18mpg on highway depending how fast.

I also feel like it has really good visibility for backing down at the ramp.

I've also towed my Dad's mirage 2 with it a lot (including trips from SF to the Keys) which is heavier and don't notice any difference


----------



## anytide




----------



## bone1fish

Best pic yet!


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Everyone is talking about what they tow with, but no one is paying attention to what windblows is actually towing. Folks, we aren't talking about towing a 270 lb. LT25 or a 370 lb. Glide. An IPB Inshore 18 is an 1,100 lb. boat when bone stock and his motor adds another 363 lb... ...plus fuel and the rest of his gear. Everyone of us has towed something with too small of a vehicle and gotten by with it, but let's not delude ourselves into thinking it is a good practice. Just about anything can get a towed load moving, but you also need the ass to stop it in a hurry thereafter.

First, you want a truck frame for this load, not a crossover frame. Crossovers have car frames with just with a bit more clearance and AWD. If you are towing a light skiff, they are fine, but you need a truck for anything bigger. Trucks are made to tow and have the rigidity, mass and brakes to control a towed load without excessive wear and tear. 

Next, lets talk about power. Sure, you could scrape by with a 4 cylinder compact truck/SUV (been there, done that), but you'll shorten its life (definitely done that). A 6 cylinder compact truck/SUV will be okay-ish with that load, but you'll feel it work when pulling over the bridges (yup, done that too with a 4-Runner and 1,500 lb. Express). I'd want a 1/2 ton truck/SUV (pick your flavor) to really control that load. 

I happen to have a diesel 3/4 ton because I also tow a horse trailer and an travel trailer. I wish I had something cheaper to operate when pulling my skiff. It is complete overkill.

Nate


----------



## bryson

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I happen to have a diesel 3/4 ton because I also tow a horse trailer and an travel trailer. I wish I had something cheaper to operate when pulling my skiff. It is complete overkill.
> 
> Nate


My truck is overkill too (also a 3/4 ton diesel), but I definitely prefer it that way. I have heaps of confidence in braking, stability, and maneuvering, especially at highway speeds. I can trailer about 10 hours to the Keys effortlessly, I get around 17 mpg loaded up and towing my Hewes at 85 mph, and have a 38 gallon fuel tank. Newer diesels will do even better (mine is a 2000 7.3L). I'd actually venture to guess that it's slightly less expensive to operate than an equivalent gas truck when towing heavy loads or at higher speeds.

Plus, I can pull a car trailer or a large enclosed trailer when needed. Obviously there are downsides to owning a larger vehicle, but in the interest of safety/comfort when towing, I'll choose overkill every time. Also, like you mentioned earlier, I don't feel like I'm shortening the life span of the engine or transmission -- I'm sitting just shy of 260k right now, and I fully expect to see double that, if not more.


----------



## fjmaverick

You guys with diesels are kidding yourselves, unless you make a living towing. The gasser has always cost less and done the same amount of work.


----------



## EasternGlow

not2shabby said:


> I'm not surprised to see a few of the Colorado 2.8 diesels on this list. What a freaking awesome platform. 369 lb-ft of torque at 2,000 rpms AND 30+ mpg on the highway. So legit.
> 
> I pull with a Subaru Outback right now. When/if it dies, I'll look hard for a used Colorado 2.8.


Absolutely love mine so far after one year. Pulls any skiff effortlessly, but I can also pull up to a 25ft. center console no problem at all. Exhaust brake is nice too. BTW, I just got 32 mpg running from palm beach county to Cedar Key and back last weekend. Didn't tow the skiff, but got 600 miles to a tank!


----------



## SomaliPirate

fjmaverick said:


> You guys with diesels are kidding yourselves, unless you make a living towing. The gasser has always cost less and done the same amount of work.


You're probably right, but I thought hard about getting a diesel after Irma. There were practically fist fights at the gas pumps while the diesel guys pulled up, filled up and left.


----------



## bryson

fjmaverick said:


> You guys with diesels are kidding yourselves, unless you make a living towing. The gasser has always cost less and done the same amount of work.


I'd probably agree with you on a new diesel, but new cars/trucks have never really been on my radar. I was looking at sub $4k trucks back when I bought mine. I'm pretty sure my total cost of ownership over the last 4-5 years (fuel, repairs, etc) was less with the 7.3L diesel than it would have been to own any of the gas trucks out there in my price range. If I keep the truck for another 5 years, I think it will be an even larger difference (probably be over 300k miles at that point).

I know this scenario is very specific to me, but I feel good about it so far. I'm not sure what I'd go for if I were in the market for a new truck... I definitely don't have any brand loyalty, or fuel loyalty, for that matter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fjmaverick said:


> You guys with diesels are kidding yourselves, unless you make a living towing. The gasser has always cost less and done the same amount of work.


I get much better fuel economy with my 6.0 than I did towing with my Dodge 4.7 (10-11mpg towing) gasser or my Jeep Wrangler with the 4.0 straight six (sub 9mpg). It sure is nice to fill up with 44 gallons of diesel and make 3-4 trips to the ramp before having to fill up again. I have a work truck so the Excursion is not my daily driver. Oil changes are not that expensive. I do my own mechanic work so my oil change is about the same price as some of you pay the dealership to do it on your gassers.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

For the purposes of this post, who cares about the merits of diesel versus gas engines? Any common 1/2 ton gas truck/SUV will do the job the OP needs done and do it very well. Given that he was leaning toward a Explorer-sized SUV or smaller tow vehicle, I am already trying to upsell him to a 1/2 ton. I don’t get the impression he wants a 3/4 ton regardless of whether it is gas or diesel.

Nate


----------



## bryson

WhiteDog70810 said:


> For the purposes of this post, who cares about the merits of diesel versus gas engines? Any common 1/2 ton gas truck/SUV will do the job the OP needs done and do it very well. Given that he was leaning toward a Explorer-sized SUV or smaller tow vehicle, I am already trying to upsell him to a 1/2 ton. I don’t get the impression he wants a 3/4 ton regardless of whether it is gas or diesel.
> 
> Nate


Ha, I forgot that this thread started as someone trying to make a decision about a new vehicle. I just got caught up in the truck banter 

@windblows I definitely agree a 1/2 ton would be great for your skiff, especially if you tow long distances or very often. It's also a pretty versatile platform for other jobs/hobbies. Still, a smaller truck or SUV will get the job done, and might be better for you depending on what else you choose to do with the vehicle other than tow the boat.


----------



## windblows

Haha, thanks guys. I had given up on the thread, quite honestly. Given that I need a 3-row SUV, you guys have convinced me to start looking at the larger platforms - Expeditions, Armadas, Tahoes, etc.


----------



## jmrodandgun

windblows said:


> Haha, thanks guys. I had given up on the thread, quite honestly. Given that I need a 3-row SUV, you guys have convinced me to start looking at the larger platforms - Expeditions, Armadas, Tahoes, etc.


F all that. Go drive a Lexus GX 460. Power folding third row. 4x4. 4.6L Toyota V8. It's a Land Cruiser Prado underneath so it should last forever. Locking center differential. It will pull north of 6k pounds. Solid rear axle.


----------



## saltlifedoc

jmrodandgun said:


> F all that. Go drive a Lexus GX 460. Power folding third row. 4x4. 4.6L Toyota V8. It's a Land Cruiser Prado underneath so it should last forever. Locking center differential. It will pull north of 6k pounds. Solid rear axle.


^what he said. I’ve been eyeballing them for a couple months now. Also a plus is they tend to be cheaper used than a similarly equipped land cruiser. 

As soon as I find one at the right price/mileage I’m pulling the trigger. Currently drive a 14’ Silverado single cab work truck.


----------



## anytide

02 jeep WJ
4x4
V-8
solid axles
class 4 tow package
2" lift
10" x 30" rubber
launching in canals, dirt ramps and ditches big/ 2wd trucks are useless for me.


----------



## SFL BassHunter

Currently tow with a 14 Ford Mustang GT
I tow a 15ft Jon converted to Bass boat side console, with an old tohatsu 2 stroke 30hp motor.

Looking to upsize to a truck and a real aluminum bass boat, or a skiff.


----------



## paint it black

I just picked up an EL Camino, going to be a fun restore project.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> You're probably right, but I thought hard about getting a diesel after Irma. There were practically fist fights at the gas pumps while the diesel guys pulled up, filled up and left.


The best were the people who were too dumb to realize non-ethanol would work fine. We gassed up the truck after gassing up the boat while all the other pumps were dry...


----------



## Ben

SomaliPirate said:


> How does the Outback tow? I'm thinking about getting rid of my Xterra and picking up an Outback to save on gas.


I miss my X-Terra. Favorite vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I prefer a diesel...


----------



## Hoyt_Dow

On land, a 2007 Tacoma TWD off road. It has over 200k miles on it. On water I use a towing harness.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Ben said:


> I miss my X-Terra. Favorite vehicle I have ever owned.


I actually like mine pretty well. My only complaint is that it uses so much fuel for the power it produces. I figure I'll get rid of it and get something a little more efficient since I commute to work about 25 miles one way. Plus, we already have a YJ jeep and a Toyota FJ so there's no shortage of transfer cases at the house if I need that 4x4 fix.


----------



## WillW

Chevy 3500 HD dually flatbed. She struggles a bit pulling the B2 up overpasses & coming off the ramp. May upgrade soon, but maybe not, pretty economical from a fuel standpoint.


----------



## J-Dad

2006 Tundra, approximately 160,000 miles on it. It's the second Tundra I've owned, no complaints other than the turning radius. The first one made it to 300,000, hoping this one does as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WillW said:


> Chevy 3500 HD dually flatbed. She struggles a bit pulling the B2 up overpasses & coming off the ramp. May upgrade soon, but maybe not, pretty economical from a fuel standpoint.


----------



## yobata

J-Dad said:


> 2006 Tundra, approximately 160,000 miles on it. It's the second Tundra I've owned, no complaints other than the turning radius. The first one made it to 300,000, hoping this one does as well.
> View attachment 21245


Is that a Harry Spear's skiff you're pulling?


----------



## J-Dad

yobata said:


> Is that a Harry Spear's skiff you're pulling?


Yep, it's a Glades X.


----------



## ADicus

F-150 Ecoboost 4x4


----------



## privateer

2011 F150 4x4 5.0
220,000 miles
Drives like new.
More truck than needed to pull my BTX or LT25 but I’m in construction so I need a truck.

Passing it on to my oldest son when my 2018 gets here.


----------



## Zika

J-Dad said:


> Yep, it's a Glades X.


Also looks like MacRae's Resort in Homasassa? 

2008 F-150 fuel-injected 6 with 126K miles, still going strong. Don't even know the Mosquito is back there.


----------



## J-Dad

Zika said:


> Also looks like MacRae's Resort in Homasassa?
> 
> 2008 F-150 fuel-injected 6 with 126K miles, still going strong. Don't even know the Mosquito is back there.


Shell Isle Fish Camp in St. Marks - $62 a night for a motel room, slightly more for a cabin, love the place.


----------



## Zika

Too funny. I fish out of Shields Marina all the time. More of us Forgotten Coasters on here than I realized. Very similar look to MacRae's though.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Steve_Mevers said:


> I prefer a diesel...
> View attachment 21227


...and we have a winner.

Nate


----------



## jmrodandgun

J-Dad said:


> 2006 Tundra


4.7L 2UZ-FE?


----------



## J-Dad

jmrodandgun said:


> 4.7L 2UZ-FE?


Yep


----------



## MooreMiller

01 Dodge Ram with a 24 valve Cummins. Good on fuel, reliable, and loud as hell.

Also pictured is my new to me aluminum trailer. It should be a good addition to my little skiff.


----------



## Edfish

I've towed a Towee skiff with a 2003 4-cyl Subaru Outback for a while. The vehicle is fine for that very light skiff, and I would think would be ok with other actual micros where total tow package <1200#s. I have tried towing a new-to-me panga 18 skiff with the same vehicle, and I don't like it very much. So...

Does anyone tow with a minivan? 
I have an odd attraction to honda odysseys and toyota siennas. So much room inside, can have rods up on the ceiling, and rated at 3500# capacity (with a longer wheelbase than some of the other small SUV's). Looking at used where the prices seem much less than highlanders/pilots or other unibody vehicles that might be conscripted to tow things <2000#s...
Is this a dumb idea?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Edfish said:


> I've towed a Towee skiff with a 2003 4-cyl Subaru Outback for a while. The vehicle is fine for that very light skiff, and I would think would be ok with other actual micros where total tow package <1200#s. I have tried towing a new-to-me panga 18 skiff with the same vehicle, and I don't like it very much. So...
> 
> Does anyone tow with a minivan?
> I have an odd attraction to honda odysseys and toyota siennas. So much room inside, can have rods up on the ceiling, and rated at 3500# capacity (with a longer wheelbase than some of the other small SUV's). Looking at used where the prices seem much less than highlanders/pilots or other unibody vehicles that might be conscripted to tow things <2000#s...
> Is this a dumb idea?


Screw all that, if you want room get an Excursion or Suburban. You can stop when you need to stop.


----------



## ADicus

Edfish said:


> I've towed a Towee skiff with a 2003 4-cyl Subaru Outback for a while. The vehicle is fine for that very light skiff, and I would think would be ok with other actual micros where total tow package <1200#s. I have tried towing a new-to-me panga 18 skiff with the same vehicle, and I don't like it very much. So...
> 
> Does anyone tow with a minivan?
> I have an odd attraction to honda odysseys and toyota siennas. So much room inside, can have rods up on the ceiling, and rated at 3500# capacity (with a longer wheelbase than some of the other small SUV's). Looking at used where the prices seem much less than highlanders/pilots or other unibody vehicles that might be conscripted to tow things <2000#s...
> Is this a dumb idea?


I will keep you posted on the towing with a mini van closest i will come to that is when i get my 76' VW bus back and figure out the hitch on it. It's a camper so will be fun to take on a long weekend trip and camp out of and fish during the day.


----------



## Daz

2005 F150 FX4


----------



## commtrd

AfterHours2 said:


> A fix to a poorly manufactured engine. Just imagine, buying a 50-60k truck to find out that the heads have a high rate of failure. Even worse, the next motor they designed (6.4), was even a bigger turd. Looks like they got it right with the 6.7 finally.


Well the 6.0 Powerstroke was in fact an International Navistar engine NOT a Ford engine. Same with the 6.4 but the new 6.7 Scorpion engine IS a Ford engine. Unfortunately those two engines cost Ford a huge chunk of the available market and bad rep too at that time.


----------



## jcgeiss93

2010 Ford F-150 Fx4
2.5” level kit, 5 Star tune, s&b cold air intake, magnaflow true dual exhaust, 20x9 Fuel Coupler wheels with 35x12.50r20 Toyo Open Country at2 xtremes. Getting 15mpg towing the skiff.


----------



## not2shabby

My Outback has been at the dealer for almost 3 months so I put a hitch on my wife’s RAV4. The Outback does much better, but this works!


----------



## Zika

Want to check out the 2019 Ford Rangers when they finally make it to the dealers. The skiff is so light it might work. Only info so far though is 2.3L EcoBoost turbo-charged 4 with fuel injection. Also mentions Auto Start/Stop feature, which is a non-starter for me if that's the only option offered.


----------



## KimmerIII

GMC SLT 1500 Z71


----------



## 60hertz

2006 Land Rover LR3. 










Not another SUV that I’d own.


----------



## Jred

New gheenoe


----------



## DBStoots

2015 Ram 1500 EcoDiesel


----------



## jay.bush1434

If I am towing, it is with my GMC Sierra 1500 SLT Z71 4x4. The truck doesn't really feel my East Cape Vantage back there. Usually the boat is towed up and down by a Boat Lift Distributors cradle and boat lift...


----------



## Chad Cohn

2011 Toyota Tundra or 2014 Ram 3500 Cummins


----------



## 18590

Zika said:


> Want to check out the 2019 Ford Rangers when they finally make it to the dealers. The skiff is so light it might work. Only info so far though is 2.3L EcoBoost turbo-charged 4 with fuel injection. Also mentions Auto Start/Stop feature, which is a non-starter for me if that's the only option offered.


The 2.0L ecoboost will pull a skiff with no problems, it's rated for 3500lbs, I'd imagine the 2.3L would be even better. If it's like their other vehicles, you can completely disable the auto start/stop feature. Waiting on more info about the new ranger to compare to the rest of the midsize segment.


----------



## Zika

Thanks for the info, SuperFluke16. Definitely worth a test drive whenever they hit the dealer lots.


----------



## jmrodandgun

How much do they want for the these little 2.3L Rangers? It's got to be north of $30k for the 2.3L.


----------



## KurtActual

jmrodandgun said:


> How much do they want for the these little 2.3L Rangers? It's got to be north of $30k for the 2.3L.


No North America data yet. I dont see where it's shown with anything besides the 2.3L though.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

2005 6.6 Turbo diesel 2500 GMC Sierra SLE with 8' bed and extended cab, Allison Tansmission. Wife Bought it new, in August 05, Paid the sales tax and fees cash, then 36 x $1000 payments 0% interest. While it is not parking friendly, it is easy to load with plenty of room. No fancy packing needed there. Room and Power to spare. I was showing Dad, shortly after I bought it. Went to pick up his 30' fifth wheel at a park campground, as he had just had his stroke. I snapped her up to about 85mph to show him the pulling power it had. He said, "if you don't slow down, your going to rip the front end off my camper". With the old 350 gas, I was always under feet, especially on the interstate. With that diesel, I was passing everyone, with camper in tow. Today, she is getting a little rusty. I would suggest anyone that buys something of that value to undercoat it immediately, especially if you live near salt water or are North of the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## Dawhoo

2005 F-150 Supercab XLT 4x4. 
My truck is a tool (and luckily as a family doctor I am not in the business of impressing anyone)... and it works amazing for that role. I will get another one when it starts having problems.


----------



## Backwater

Zika said:


> Want to check out the 2019 Ford Rangers when they finally make it to the dealers. The skiff is so light it might work. Only info so far though is 2.3L EcoBoost turbo-charged 4 with fuel injection. Also mentions Auto Start/Stop feature, which is a non-starter for me if that's the only option offered.


The 4 door looks pretty cool tho, if the 2.3L EcoBoost Turbo can pull a skiff with no problems cruising at 75mph and still good fuel economy.


----------



## commtrd

2006 dodge. Runs great, paid for. Same for boat. Pulls boat and 9k fifth wheel equally well. No worries...


----------



## FMH

2017 GMC Yukon Denali XL. Great tow vehicle. Love it!!


----------



## Jim Lenfest

commtrd said:


> 2006 dodge. Runs great, paid for. Same for boat. Pulls boat and 9k fifth wheel equally well. No worries...


I like the hull design. Curious, who makes that hull? The bottom of the boat extends back beyond the motor to act as designed in trim tabs. I see you have also Added a set of tabs....Did you see a further improvement as to porpoising? or was she good in that respect already? I bet she is up and out of the hole fast.


----------



## T Bone

Jim Lenfest said:


> I like the hull design. Curious, who makes that hull? The bottom of the boat extends back beyond the motor to act as designed in trim tabs. I see you have also Added a set of tabs....Did you see a further improvement as to porpoising? or was she good in that respect already? I bet she is up and out of the hole fast.


I believe that is a Hells Bay Professional and the parts of the boat extending past the motor are called sponsons


----------



## Jim Lenfest

T Bone said:


> I believe that is a Hells Bay Professional and the parts of the boat extending past the motor are called sponsons


Ahh yes, I see she is a tunnel now. I saw it before, but didn't sink in till you said Sponsons.


----------



## Guest

I know this thread is old, but I’m new so cut me a little slack please. 98 ram, mechanical Cummins, Nv5600 6 speed. Custom built long arm front suspention. All the black is Liner xtreeme, paint is a custom blended color. Everything done by me. Only negative I can think of is the $ and 5yrs to complete!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Your drum is hanging out


----------



## Guest

It’s a chassis cab rig, duals are on it now. Had to have rim centers bored to fit the truck. Good catch though.


----------



## rainerschael

Great thread - as a bunch of you guys mentioned, the importance isn't horsepower, it's the stopping.

I've towed my 2001 HB 17.8 Whip with a bunch of stuff (Hummer H3, Hemi Grand Cherokee, 4Runner), but my current tow vehicle is a Subaru Crosstrek with Manual Transmission. Bought the car to tow behind the RV and fell in love with it (cheap and does just about everything I need). Actually putting my 2016 4Runner up for sale because it never gets used. The only downside is that you definitely know the skiff is back there when you go over bumps (waggles the tail a bit), but that's first world problems. Speed wise, I don't have problems - I've towed my skiff as well as two separate HB Marquesas without any real issues. I think the manual transmission helps - not sure how the CVT transmission would tow. Stopping is good as well - I've had to make a few emergency stops and I've been happy. 

In an effort to win the "tows with the least horsepower" award here, I occasionally tow with a 1979 VW Bus with 64 hp (6hp less than the skiff). The issue here is not necessarily the towing (I only tow at about 55mph (rarely exceed 60 not towing for fear of putting too much strain on the air cooled motor)), but the stopping. When I tow with it, I take the back roads to Flamingo....

Finally, sometimes I tow with the RV - but have never used the RV to launch the skiff. Talk about not knowing the skiff is back there; the water in my freshwater tanks weighs more than the skiff and trailer...








2017 Crosstrek







1979 VW Westfalia.


----------



## SomaliPirate

So I just found out there's a company that specializes in diesel conversions for Toyota trucks, and in my case, FJ Cruisers. Guess I'll die poor...


----------



## bryson

rainerschael said:


> Great thread - as a bunch of you guys mentioned, the importance isn't horsepower, it's the stopping.
> 
> I've towed my 2001 HB 17.8 Whip with a bunch of stuff (Hummer H3, Hemi Grand Cherokee, 4Runner), but my current tow vehicle is a Subaru Crosstrek with Manual Transmission. Bought the car to tow behind the RV and fell in love with it (cheap and does just about everything I need). Actually putting my 2016 4Runner up for sale because it never gets used. The only downside is that you definitely know the skiff is back there when you go over bumps (waggles the tail a bit), but that's first world problems. Speed wise, I don't have problems - I've towed my skiff as well as two separate HB Marquesas without any real issues. I think the manual transmission helps - not sure how the CVT transmission would tow. Stopping is good as well - I've had to make a few emergency stops and I've been happy.
> 
> In an effort to win the "tows with the least horsepower" award here, I occasionally tow with a 1979 VW Bus with 64 hp (6hp less than the skiff). The issue here is not necessarily the towing (I only tow at about 55mph (rarely exceed 60 not towing for fear of putting too much strain on the air cooled motor)), but the stopping. When I tow with it, I take the back roads to Flamingo....
> 
> Finally, sometimes I tow with the RV - but have never used the RV to launch the skiff. Talk about not knowing the skiff is back there; the water in my freshwater tanks weighs more than the skiff and trailer...
> View attachment 26762
> 
> 2017 Crosstrek
> View attachment 26763
> 1979 VW Westfalia.
> View attachment 26764


The photo of the Whip behind the VW looks straight out of one of my dreams -- it doesn't get much cooler than that! Last VW bus I "owned" was a shell in the gated yard of our old shop with a 3' hole cut in the side of it. It was the living quarters for our shop dogs, two big Akitas.


----------



## Sublime

SomaliPirate said:


> So I just found out there's a company that specializes in diesel conversions for Toyota trucks, and in my case, FJ Cruisers. Guess I'll die poor...



There's a 2.8 Cummins out that a lot of people are swapping into old Cruisers, Wranglers etc.... 2 door wranglers get about 31 mpg on the highway, but it is also about $9k. Ugghhh


----------



## SomaliPirate

Sublime said:


> There's a 2.8 Cummins out that a lot of people are swapping into old Cruisers, Wranglers etc.... 2 door wranglers get about 31 mpg on the highway, but it is also about $9k. Ugghhh


I found a place that will swap an actual Toyota turbo diesel D4-D from their overseas market. Horsepower goes down a little but it's legit 30mph on the highway and torque goes through the roof. I may end up selling my YJ to pay for it.


----------



## crboggs

New accessory for the F150 XLT...


----------



## THX1138

My Honda Pilot tows my rig like a boss.









Lou


----------



## commtrd

SomaliPirate said:


> So I just found out there's a company that specializes in diesel conversions for Toyota trucks, and in my case, FJ Cruisers. Guess I'll die poor...


Watch out it's a slippery slope! Been there and now $65k later it is really a great truck, but can never get that money back on trade or sale. However that is not the reason to do it anyway. The body, frame, and axles are stock. Everything else tweaked a little... Heard it said that a hearse does not have a UHaul trailer attached for a reason. =)


----------



## Chad Cohn

SomaliPirate said:


> So I just found out there's a company that specializes in diesel conversions for Toyota trucks, and in my case, FJ Cruisers. Guess I'll die poor...


I've wanted to do this with my Tundra for a while now. Amazing truck, best I've ever owned but the mileage sucks huge, for long trips I'll use my Ram 3500 to tow my 2k lbs total rig just for the fuel savings. What outfit is doing this swap?


----------



## redfish5

THX1138 said:


> My Honda Pilot tows my rig like a boss.
> View attachment 26777
> 
> 
> Lou


Is that a FWD or AWD? If FWD, have you ever had an issue making it back up a ramp?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Land cruisers


----------



## MrNothingMaster

Got to represent us broke folks...







There has got to be more peeps like me lurking on here


----------



## SomaliPirate

Chad Cohn said:


> I've wanted to do this with my Tundra for a while now. Amazing truck, best I've ever owned but the mileage sucks huge, for long trips I'll use my Ram 3500 to tow my 2k lbs total rig just for the fuel savings. What outfit is doing this swap?


http://dieseltoys.com/


----------



## SomaliPirate

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 26949
> View attachment 26947
> 
> 
> Land cruisers


Gonna need more pics of that 60!


----------



## permitchaser

I was going to get a used Ford F250 but I began to think about bullet proof, rain getting on stuff, my dog box getting wet, my rods...
so I settled on a 2012 Ford Expidition, King Ranch
I'll post a picture next week after I pick it up
this one has a backup camera that should help backing the boat up


----------



## sjrobin

The 2016 GMC Canyon 2.8L Duramax just turned 55K miles only one warranty issue. DEF pump module. Great for pulling skiffs.


----------



## yobata

sjrobin said:


> The 2016 GMC Canyon 2.8L Duramax just turned 55K miles only one warranty issue. DEF pump module. Great for pulling skiffs.


That's a lot of miles already! Lol


----------



## sjrobin

yobata said:


> That's a lot of miles already! Lol


Have skiff will travel. Everglades coming up soon.


----------



## Dallas Furman

2015 Chevrolet 3500 Duramax crew cab, 4 wheel drive. No lift or anything like that, just a tool. Tow a 38 foot fifth wheel when I'm on the road working, a 36 foot goose neck hauling hay for my father-in-law when I'm home. Towed my 22' Pathfinder easily before I sold it. I'm sure that when I finally get a skiff I will not even know its there.
The back seat is a good thing to pile stuff in when the weather gets bad or to pull things out of the boat if you stop at a restaurant or somewhere that you need to keep an honest man honest.


----------



## kenb

Tow both a 96 Dolphin Backcountry 18 on a Continental Trailer, and a Gordon Waterman 16 on a Ramlin trailer with the third in a series (2009, 2012, and currently a 2017) of Toyota Tacomas, all with V6s and tow packages. Smooth as silk. Almost don't know I'm towing.


----------



## jonterr

kenb said:


> Tow both a 96 Dolphin Backcountry 18 on a Continental Trailer, and a Gordon Waterman 16 on a Ramlin trailer with the third in a series (2009, 2012, and currently a 2017) of Toyota Tacomas, all with V6s and tow packages. Smooth as silk. Almost don't know I'm towing.


Harley trike


----------



## not2shabby

When my Outback retires, I think I’ll be looking hard at the Duramax Canyon or Colorado. @sjrobin why did you choose the Canyon?


----------



## dingoatemebaby

My 4 banger Tacoma has been a great tow vehicle. 11 years old and still less than 60,xxx miles. No problems but definitely feels the Hewes, Gladesmen tows like it was made for the Taco!


----------



## EasternGlow

Can’t say enough good things about the Colorado diesel after 25k Miles. Tows effortlessly and incredible fuel economy. 26 mpg’s heading down to Flamingo with the skiff? Yepppppp


----------



## THX1138

@EaternGlow, that’s sick! I need to look into that...

Lou


----------



## sjrobin

not2shabby said:


> View attachment 31404
> When my Outback retires, I think I’ll be looking hard at the Duramax Canyon or Colorado. @sjrobin why did you choose the Canyon?


Several reasons for choosing the Duramax Canyon.

1) I drive a lot ($3000 diesel option) At 55,000 miles compared to Tacoma/FourRunner V-6 mpg the diesel option is close to paid
2) Smooth, quiet ride. 2wd version/exhaust brake
3) Value at 37K
4) Technology, ATT WiFi hotspot / Engine design/diagnostics

I had also considered Tacoma/FourRunner and Audi Q7 TDI before the TDI emissions scandal.


----------



## Indoman

2015 4Runner 4wd. Don’t even feel the Heron. 55k miles and still feels new. Love it.


----------



## KiKoKiK

F150 with FX4 package and a 5.0 liter V8


----------



## Godzuki86

KiKoKiK said:


> F150 with FX4 package and a 5.0 liter V8
> View attachment 32288


Is that the concrete/flat grey color?


----------



## KiKoKiK

Godzuki86 said:


> Is that the concrete/flat grey color?


The color is called "ingot silver". I guess the overcast conditions made it look flat, but it's got gloss


----------



## Capnredfish




----------



## yobata

Capnredfish said:


>


If you're not loading/unloading get off the ramp!


----------



## Godzuki86

KiKoKiK said:


> The color is called "ingot silver". I guess the overcast conditions made it look flat, but it's got gloss


It’s a cool color. Nice truck!


----------



## permitchaser

Dam cool boat. Wonder how it poles or draws.
Be cool to blast through jet skis with it


----------



## Tankhead

3.5 Ecoboost doesn’t know its back there.


----------



## K3anderson

NP with the 6.2 either. And has a convenient







push pole holder.


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> I was going to get a used Ford F250 but I began to think about bullet proof, rain getting on stuff, my dog box getting wet, my rods...
> so I settled on a 2012 Ford Expidition, King Ranch
> I'll post a picture next week after I pick it up
> this one has a backup camera that should help backing the boat up


----------



## DuckNut

Capnredfish said:


>


Just another example of a poor fitting trailer. Then to top it off they park on the ramp to have a picnic.


----------



## Colby0303

Can’t say enough nice things about my GMC Canyon. Wished I would of gotten the diesel but even with the gas motor I can’t tell my skiff is back there.


----------



## EasternGlow

Colby0303 said:


> Can’t say enough nice things about my GMC Canyon. Wished I would of gotten the diesel but even with the gas motor I can’t tell my skiff is back there.


 Trade it in for a diesel... it's worth it!


----------



## Colby0303

Problem is wife will kill me if I trade it in just after I got done lifting it and putting the winch on the front haha


----------



## DuckNut

I just saw a buddy yesterday that works on a ranch with a 2018 F150 with the 3.3 with 55k on it.

He told his boss that the truck would not be up to the job - it is pretty well worn out and he is now in getting a 250/350 series like he told his boss in the first place.

Maybe towing really heavy things all day every day had something to do with it


----------



## Tankhead

Never heard of a 3.3 F-150. But I agree, I wouldn’t want any F-150 if I had to tow a real heavy load. That’s what 250s are made for.

EDIT: Nevermind, the 3.3 F-150 is the all motor V-6 model. Not even comparable to the 3.5 Ecoboost.


----------



## Godzuki86

Same tow rig, new load.

This boat weighs about 3700lbs as it is on the trailer. The Tacoma’s have a row rating of 6500 but this is about all I’d want to pull with it. 11.2mpg on the way home from north Florida at 65-70 on the interstate Saturday which sounds bad but is very comparable mileage to my buddies who have half tons. They are getting roughly the same mileage with their truck and comparable loads. Trailer brakes are the BOMB!


----------



## trekker

07 FJ Cruiser. Had a badass 94 Landcruiser, but I totaled it last fall.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

I can't help but wonder....When someone gives their mileage.....do they actually do the math or do they go by the mileage indicator on the dash of their tow vehicle. I have done both, even resetting the indicator I find it highly inaccurate. However, I have done it enough to know that if I subtract about 2.5 to 3 mpg it will be closer to correct. If it says approximately 12.5 mpg, I consider it about 9.5 to 10 mpg. If you really want to know your true mileage, top off your vehicle as full as you can get it, level ground, jump on and off the bumper a couple of times to release air from the tank, top off again. Then note the mileage on the odometer, drive as far as you can practically, top off the tank a second time. Divide your miles driven, by your gallons used to know your mileage. (I use a calculator and include tenth miles and tenth gallons.) Then I do this on several similar trips and take the average. When I do this, I am usually 2.5 to 3 mpg less than what my truck says. If anyone finds their vehicle mpg indicator accurate, please let us all know, thanks. Jim


----------



## Jim Lenfest

trekker said:


> View attachment 44520
> 
> 
> 
> 07 FJ Cruiser. Had a badass 94 Landcruiser, but I totaled it last fall.


It has the look, that tells me you have your weekend wheels and tires on for 4 wheeling/rough terrain....I'll put my shiny aluminum "go to work," tires and wheels on Sunday night when I am done.


----------



## hawkman

'15 Sierra 2wd pulling a 17T Pathfinder. Doesn't even feel it, and it shouldn't. 

I don't know what it gets fule mileage-wise when pulling, but when I stick to the speed limit and drive conservatively on on rural roads, I approach 27mpg with it. (drops to 4 cyl)


----------



## jmrodandgun

My GX460 gets between 17 and 18mpg pulling the little skiff. If I have to hustle it will get down around 15 mpg. Empty you're lucky to do 20mpg. Comfy though.


----------



## Chaser88

I'm towing with a 2016 F150 EcoBoost. I'm seeing about 19mpg at 67mph on the highway.


----------



## ReelFisher

I had a 2012 F-150 with the 3.5 Ecoboost, but recently downsized to a 2018 Tacoma TRD Off Road. Doesn't have the crazy power of my old truck, but still gets 16-17 mpg while towing the skiff...the Ford got 16 mpg empty on a good day.


----------



## FSUDrew99

2012 F250 King Ranch 4x4... 6.7 diesel, all deleted, 5" exhaust, intake and programmed. She will run and will sling that BT around too.

My old truck was an Ecoboost and they scoot nice too, but the diesel will pull the house down.


----------



## Backcountry 16

92 v6 gas guzzler but







there is not anywhere i can't launch the boat
View attachment 45000


----------



## Guest

Well mine just ate a pinion bearing but averages 20 around town, 18 towing light 10-12k lbs, 14ish towing heavy up to around 22k lbs. All that on 37” military tires! But... it didn’t get there overnight and without a lot of work!


----------



## trekker

Boatbrains said:


> Well mine just ate a pinion bearing but averages 20 around town, 18 towing light 10-12k lbs, 14ish towing heavy up to around 22k lbs. All that on 37” military tires! But... it didn’t get there overnight and without a lot of work!


Didnt happen without pics


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Didnt happen without pics


This!







To this!
It happened lol!
And mostly because I was told by many that it couldn’t!
12 valve cummins, full custom long arm front 4link, NV5600 6speed, Nv271 T case slip yoke eliminated, south bend dual disk towing clutch, baby turbo with full 4” turbo back stainless straight piped exhaust, plus a few other things that I will not disclose lol!


----------



## trekker

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 45118
> 
> This!
> View attachment 45116
> To this!
> It happened lol!
> And mostly because I was told by many that it couldn’t!
> 12 valve cummins, full custom long arm front 4link, NV5600 6speed, Nv271 T case slip yoke eliminated, south bend dual disk towing clutch, baby turbo with full 4” turbo back stainless straight piped exhaust, plus a few other things that I will not disclose lol!


Nice work, Brother.


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Nice work, Brother.


Thank you! Lost a lot of blood and sweat on it! Still got some work to do before I call it done, but she’ll tug a load the way she sits... well after I get the rear diff put back together anyway lol!


----------



## Copahee Hound

Boatbrains said:


> Well mine just ate a pinion bearing but averages 20 around town, 18 towing light 10-12k lbs, 14ish towing heavy up to around 22k lbs. All that on 37” military tires! But... it didn’t get there overnight and without a lot of work!


That’s exactly why I sold my ‘01 Dodge and went with a Sierra. My rear diff is reliable and I don’t have to replace the evaporator every year. Oh yeah, and my dash is in 1 piece too, but that 5 speed with a center force clutch was a beast!


----------



## Guest

Copahee Hound said:


> That’s exactly why I sold my ‘01 Dodge and went with a Sierra. My rear diff is reliable and I don’t have to replace the evaporator every year. Oh yeah, and my dash is in 1 piece too, but that 5 speed with a center force clutch was a beast!


My dash is one piece now too, “fiberglass”! The pinion bearing failed due to my negligence, seized rear i joint beat the crap out of it otherwise it had 400k miles on it so I’d say that’s pretty reliable. Still a few things to do to it, but when I rebuilt it, I made sure to solve what Dodge cheaped out on with it. This is my 4th 2nd gen ram so trust me, I know they have they’re issues but when you get past them they are work horses!


----------



## MooreMiller

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 45118
> 
> This!
> View attachment 45116
> To this!
> It happened lol!
> And mostly because I was told by many that it couldn’t!
> 12 valve cummins, full custom long arm front 4link, NV5600 6speed, Nv271 T case slip yoke eliminated, south bend dual disk towing clutch, baby turbo with full 4” turbo back stainless straight piped exhaust, plus a few other things that I will not disclose lol!


That truck is badass! I kept forgetting to ask you about it.


Boatbrains said:


> My dash is one piece now too, “fiberglass”! The pinion bearing failed due to my negligence, seized rear i joint beat the crap out of it otherwise it had 400k miles on it so I’d say that’s pretty reliable. Still a few things to do to it, but when I rebuilt it, I made sure to solve what Dodge cheaped out on with it. This is my 4th 2nd gen ram so trust me, I know they have they’re issues but when you get past them they are work horses!


Must be contagious. Rear end on my fathers 01 24 valve is starting to roar pretty good unless you coast. Have you replaced pinion bearings on a Dana 70 before?


----------



## Guest

MooreMiller said:


> That truck is badass! I kept forgetting to ask you about it.
> 
> Must be contagious. Rear end on my fathers 01 24 valve is starting to roar pretty good unless you coast. Have you replaced pinion bearings on a Dana 70 before?


Thank you! Yeah, it’s not too bad. Mine is pushin a half million miles so I’m not complaining about a bearing failure that was my own fault!


----------



## m32825

I thought this was "microskiff"... what's with all the big tow vehicles?

2011 Toyota Camry, 4 cylinder model. Handled the Fort Island ramp just fine this morning.

-- Carl


----------



## Guest

m32825 said:


> View attachment 45852
> I thought this was "microskiff"... what's with all the big tow vehicles?
> 
> 2011 Toyota Camry, 4 cylinder model. Handled the Fort Island ramp just fine this morning.
> 
> -- Carl


It’s microskiff not micro tow rigs lol!
I tow a lot more than a skiff with mine. I need a big truck to haul some heavy weight and it gets good enough mpg that any fuel savings with a micro truck would be negated by insurance premiums, registration fees, and maintenance. Not only that but from some of the mpg numbers I am seeing my 20yr old truck is actually doing better than many of the new ones! I’ve caught a lot of cobia about a mile west of that ramp!


----------



## permitchaser

So, we dont tow canoes


----------



## Copahee Hound

m32825 said:


> View attachment 45852
> I thought this was "microskiff"... what's with all the big tow vehicles?
> 
> 2011 Toyota Camry, 4 cylinder model. Handled the Fort Island ramp just fine this morning.
> 
> -- Carl


Thats awesome. I love seeing cars pull skiffs! Just last week I saw a Prius pulling an LT25 in Charleston and couldn’t believe it. But as @Boatbrains said, not everyone only hauls a microskiff. I’m just jealous of the guys that get to write off their luxury diesels for work!


----------



## crboggs

permitchaser said:


> So, we dont tow canoes


That's what a bed extender is for.


----------



## Dallas Furman

m32825 said:


> View attachment 45852
> I thought this was "microskiff"... what's with all the big tow vehicles
> 
> -- Carl


I also tow a 37’ fifth wheel(home when I’m working) and a 36’ gooseneck when the cows need hay. 

I figure the same truck will handle a boat without a lot of extra effort.


----------



## flyclimber

I towed my Gheenoe all over Florida with my Subaru Impreza! I now tow the Devilray with it but I nurse it along. I'm just waiting for the right price on a truck. The market is just plain dumb right now.


----------



## SomaliPirate

With all these damn kids coming, looks like I'm going to be towing with either a new 4Runner or Subaru Ascent. I tried to talk the wife into the Benz 2500 diesel 4x4 bus but she's digging in her heels.


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> With all these damn kids coming, looks like I'm going to be towing with either a new 4Runner or Subaru Ascent. I tried to talk the wife into the Benz 2500 diesel 4x4 bus but she's digging in her heels.


That's the rig I would love to have. I have dirtbag tendencies and it would a dream come true if that just showed up on my driveway....


----------



## SomaliPirate

freeclimber said:


> That's the rig I would love to have. I have dirtbag tendencies and it would a dream come true if that just showed up on my driveway....


Man, I saw one this summer in Jackson that was on what looked like 33's. I would do unholy things to own that.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> With all these damn kids coming, looks like I'm going to be towing with either a new 4Runner or Subaru Ascent. I tried to talk the wife into the Benz 2500 diesel 4x4 bus but she's digging in her heels.


Just wait til’ those heels are i stirrups and slip out and buy one lol!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Boatbrains said:


> Just wait til’ those heels are i stirrups and slip out and buy one lol!


What's cool is the only reason she no-go'd it is because it won't fit in the parking garage at her work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> What's cool is the only reason she no-go'd it is because it won't fit in the parking garage at her work.


Custom in cab adjustable airbags bro...


----------



## TtoTHEdub




----------



## TtoTHEdub

just before the new parts for the trailer were added


----------



## m32825

Knew I'd stir things up a bit with the Camry post. I know it's not what the OP wanted, but don't want someone interested in a boat to get the impression that a truck is required. With a boat on the smaller end, just about any daily driver can get you there and back. Before I upgraded to the 2011 Camry this year, I had a 1987 Camry. It was a little on the wimpy end, but it worked. Here's a couple pictures of it launching my old Highsider off Biolab road near the whale tail, and parked among more common tow vehicles at Haulover Canal.


----------



## jsnipes

^ that’s awesome. Much better than the 70k trucks hauling an aluminum John boat!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Wife's new whip. Subaru Ascent. Traded the FJ for a kid hauler. I will have a full report on how it tows ASAP. Should be fine for a micro. It's rated to pull 5k.


----------



## LowHydrogen

SomaliPirate said:


> View attachment 46932
> 
> Wife's new whip. Subaru Ascent. Traded the FJ for a kid hauler. I will have a full report on how it tows ASAP. Should be fine for a micro. It's rated to pull 5k.


Good call!!, our my wife's 4Runner is nice, super comfortable, and pulls a boat fine, but the mileage sucks, they're over priced (for what you get) and slightly under-powered IMO.


----------



## SeaWave

2018 Tacoma with 2.7L. Pulls the karma just fine.


----------



## nautilott

'08 Wrangler 2 dr. Seems good to go. This thing has been used/abused and still going strong. It's been in 49 states, 3 Cad providences and 38 National Parks. It does a nice job towing the Cayo and even survived an oncoming truck on a very narrow road in Tenn. in 2014.


----------



## SomaliPirate

nautilott said:


> '08 Wrangler 2 dr. Seems good to go. This thing has been used/abused and still going strong. It's been in 49 states, 3 Cad providences and 38 National Parks. It does a nice job towing the Cayo and even survived an oncoming truck on a very narrow road in Tenn. in 2014.
> 
> View attachment 46934


Holy shit!


----------



## nautilott

^^^Yeah, I know. Still loves me Jeep.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Some say laying a 3.8 pentastar on it's side is a good way to solve the oil consumption issues.


----------



## nautilott

jmrodandgun said:


> Some say laying a 3.8 pentastar on it's side is a good way to solve the oil consumption issues.


But really hard on the paint...
It's STILL eating a quart between changes. Where it's going...is a mystery.


----------



## DuckNut

m32825 said:


> Knew I'd stir things up a bit with the Camry post. I know it's not what the OP wanted, but don't want someone interested in a boat to get the impression that a truck is required. With a boat on the smaller end, just about any daily driver can get you there and back. Before I upgraded to the 2011 Camry this year, I had a 1987 Camry. It was a little on the wimpy end, but it worked. Here's a couple pictures of it launching my old Highsider off Biolab road near the whale tail, and parked among more common tow vehicles at Haulover Canal.
> 
> View attachment 46448
> 
> View attachment 46450


Hell man - I once saw a guy pulling a canoe with a moped.


----------



## nautilott

Don't need no stink'n tow!


----------



## fjmaverick

Getting ready to put a hitch on my car. 
VW Gti hatchback
On my vehicle a VW Tiguan (small SUV) I got a full 2" receiver

Im thinking about getting a 1.25" receiver on this one. Any reason I need to get the big one for a 2k lb max tow capacity?


----------



## nautilott

fjmaverick said:


> Getting ready to put a hitch on my car.
> VW Gti hatchback...Im thinking about getting a 1.25" receiver on this one. Any reason I need to get the big one for a 2k lb max tow capacity?


I think with a 'safety fudge factor' built in most hitches, you'd be good to go with the 1.25" hitch. The GTI weighs in right at 3K lbs. I'd be more concerned with stopping the skiff, especially on wet roads.


----------



## State fish rob

Dude out my way pulls a fixed oar rowing thing a ma jig with a mtn bike


----------



## State fish rob

nautilott said:


> Don't need no stink'n tow!


Looks like hes trolling for spanish !


----------



## jonterr

2"ball


----------



## Steve_Mevers

RAM 3500 Dually, Cummins, 11-12 mpg with camper and boat in tow.


----------



## flyclimber

fjmaverick said:


> Getting ready to put a hitch on my car.
> VW Gti hatchback
> On my vehicle a VW Tiguan (small SUV) I got a full 2" receiver
> 
> Im thinking about getting a 1.25" receiver on this one. Any reason I need to get the big one for a 2k lb max tow capacity?


I would just go with the 1.25" that what I'm running, but I did make my own custom hitch. It was around a 5.75" Raise to get the trailer level.


----------



## fjmaverick

Anyone every use a light kit like this? Obvious benefit being not cutting into factory wiring harness.

https://www.amazon.com/Tekonsha-119...ti-20&linkId=79fbbb26789f4f4eccaf9ffc8f76b14d


----------



## PG350

2018 4x4 Tacoma


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> Anyone every use a light kit like this? Obvious benefit being not cutting into factory wiring harness.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tekonsha-119...ti-20&linkId=79fbbb26789f4f4eccaf9ffc8f76b14d


Looks great at a glance, but might be over complicated. There are many adaptors out that are just plug and play and don’t require any cutting of wires.


----------



## mro

You diesel guys recognize this? 
I have it on 83 GMC 3/4 ton Van Dura 6.2 turbo diesel. (one ton intake manifold mod too)










Gear vendors rule!


----------



## permitchaser

nautilott said:


> '08 Wrangler 2 dr. Seems good to go. This thing has been used/abused and still going strong. It's been in 49 states, 3 Cad providences and 38 National Parks. It does a nice job towing the Cayo and even survived an oncoming truck on a very narrow road in Tenn. in 2014.
> 
> hate when that happens
> hope everyone was ok
> 
> View attachment 46934


----------



## MooreMiller

Awe


mro said:


> You diesel guys recognize this?
> I have it on 83 GMC 3/4 ton Van Dura 6.2 turbo diesel. (one ton intake manifold mod too)
> View attachment 47744
> 
> 
> 
> Gear vendors rule!


Awesome! Th400 or sm465?


----------



## Guest

mro said:


> You diesel guys recognize this?
> I have it on 83 GMC 3/4 ton Van Dura 6.2 turbo diesel. (one ton intake manifold mod too)
> View attachment 47744
> 
> 
> 
> Gear vendors rule!


Gear vendors overdrive! No room in my rig with the t case or I’d have one!


----------



## mro

the 400
Originally came with the 700r4 which had issues pulling 7500 lbs up steep mountain roads especially over 6000 ft elevation. Get stuck behind an 18 wheeler going 35 mph and once I was slowed down could not get the umph to pass. The turbo 400 and the gear vendor solved that. My other option was I had a one ton GMC dually, 454 with a flat out top speed of about 85 mph. Supper towing machine, disastrous fuel eater so I only used it for work.


----------



## paulrad

Steve_Mevers said:


> RAM 3500 Dually, Cummins, 11-12 mpg with camper and boat in tow.


Hey Steve,
That's the setup I'd like to have someday. Makes a lot of sense to me. Curious if you launch your boat with the camper on? Or do you drop the camper at your campsite then go launch your boat?


----------



## Steve_Mevers

paulrad said:


> Hey Steve,
> That's the setup I'd like to have someday. Makes a lot of sense to me. Curious if you launch your boat with the camper on? Or do you drop the camper at your campsite then go launch your boat?


You could launch with the camper on, but I always take the camper off when I have the boat because I am usually going to be in Flamingo for 4-5 days.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Upgraded towing rigs yesterday


----------



## JC Designs

Here is one my buddy is building now. @SomaliPirate needs this to haul his herd around with!​


----------



## Czech_Mate

2001 Tacoma 2.4 4 cylinder rear wheel drive automatic. It tows my ECS Glide no problem. It towed my J16 no problem for 10yrs.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Land Rover LR3. Best vehicle I’ve owned.


----------



## Copahee Hound

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Land Rover LR3. Best vehicle I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 130924


That LX in the background is no slouch either


----------



## SomaliPirate

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 130838
> 
> Here is one my buddy is building now. @SomaliPirate needs this to haul his herd around with!​


I picked up a 7.3 Excursion 4x4 last week, so basically same thing!


----------



## JC Designs

SomaliPirate said:


> I picked up a 7.3 Excursion 4x4 last week, so basically same thing!


This stupid thing is over 26’ long! Keep the oil changed In that 7.3 it should treat ya right.


----------



## SomaliPirate

JC Designs said:


> This stupid thing is over 26’ long! Keep the oil changed In that 7.3 it should treat ya right.


Like 5 gallons of oil for a change, bruh! But so far I love it. Pretty sure it would pull my house off the foundation if I needed it to. Best part is it has enough seating so none of my kids sit close enough to hit, kick, scratch or bite each other on car rides.


----------



## JC Designs

SomaliPirate said:


> Like 5 gallons of oil for a change, bruh! But so far I love it. Pretty sure it would pull my house off the foundation if I needed it to. Best part is it has enough seating so none of my kids sit close enough to hit, kick, scratch or bite each other on car rides.


I know all about them 5gallon oil changes!


----------



## DuckNut

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Land Rover LR3. Best vehicle I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 130924


Report back to us when it is out of warranty.


----------



## State fish rob

04 rear steer gmc.














Fj play toy


----------



## mavdog32

I actually rarely pull with the FJ anymore, it gets like 8 or 9 mpg towing. I have a ram 3500 that does the job fine and still gets in the teens towing it, just kinda hard to see the empty trailer at the ramp


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Diesel Canyon!
Great skiff tow vehicle


----------



## flyclimber

Austin Bustamante said:


> Diesel Canyon!
> Great skiff tow vehicle


I'm holding out for a shot at an Toyota Hilux if they ever make it to the US. This is my close second!


----------



## tcov

Safe, roomy, and looks great!


----------



## Kowalski

nice to see other diesel Colorado's and Canyons. Here's mine 4X4 long box, crew cab. Bought new in 2018 has a bit over 38K on it now. really like this truck. tows great and it is just nice to drive and park. Outstanding fuel economy as well. Wife makes fun of me and my " little truck "since she has a Sierra 1500 crew with the 6.2L 8 speed and the max trailer package lol she doesn't even have a trailer


----------



## Drifter

2500 chevy. Always a Vortec.


----------



## AZ_squid

It does a fine job with the skiff. Runs the beach like a champ too.


----------



## AZ_squid

Drifter said:


> 2500 chevy. Always a Vortec.
> View attachment 131176


Those things still have injector spiders?


----------



## Drifter

I don't even know what that is.


----------



## AZ_squid

Drifter said:


> I don't even know what that is.


Count yourself lucky. My 4.3 had them and it was the bane of my existence on my little s10 blazer. Basically a really poorly designed fuel injection system.


----------



## JT McStravic

2011 GMC Sierra 5.3 4x4 not the biggest fan of the truck but she is paid off and gets me to the ramp


----------



## Drifter

AZ_squid said:


> Count yourself lucky. My 4.3 had them and it was the bane of my existence on my little s10 blazer. Basically a really poorly designed fuel injection system.


I have had really good luck with my chevys, I have 5 of basically this exact truck. Then I have 2 fords with 6.7 liter diesels and that has been the worst financial decision of my life. I’m just trading them in this week for duramaxs but I’m going to get nothing for them because they are junk.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> I picked up a 7.3 Excursion 4x4 last week, so basically same thing!


Father-n-law has a big diesel Excursion...got all the bells, whistles, and towing upgrades when he bought it because he was friends with the owner of the local Ford dealership. Thing is a beast...both pulling and stopping...

My daughters call it "Papa's Bus".


----------



## T Bone

1983 Chevy Scottsdale


----------



## jay.bush1434

Since I last posted on this bread I have changed my tow vehicle. 2014 Rubicon, 3.5” lift, 35” tires, 3.6l engine, 3.73 gears. Tows my Vantage great although I’d like to have 4.10 gears. About a month and a half, I’ll post up pics of same tow vehicle but new skiff.


----------



## jpipes

Subaru Ascent with a readylift kit installed and toyo AT's, tows the Fury surprisingly well.


----------



## Drifter

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 131228
> 
> Since I last posted on this bread I have changed my tow vehicle. 2014 Rubicon, 3.5” lift, 35” tires, 3.6l engine, 3.73 gears. Tows my Vantage great although I’d like to have 4.10 gears. About a month and a half, I’ll post up pics of same tow vehicle but new skiff.


DANG! You know what your doin!


----------



## permitchaser

I sold my “05 Ford Expedition and bought a 2012 Expedition. 5.4 and30” wheels


----------



## bababouy

2016 2500 HD gasser. I wanted a 1500 and the 2500's were cheaper. Now I can't drive a smaller truck. Not good on gas, rides stiff, and takes up 2 parking spots.


----------



## Godzuki86

New truck. Traded in my trusty Tacoma DCSB for it. I like it so far. 2.7L and 10 speed moves


----------



## Zika

Love my Ranger. Had it built to my specs and the dog has his own seat. Pulls the Mosquito just fine at interstate speeds and has locking rear differential for remote ramps. Best of all, it averages 25 miles per gallon. Did have to have a custom rocket launcher built that hangs over the front edge of the box to keep rods from getting broken in transit.


----------



## permitchaser

I don’t know how the picture got sideways it was horizontal on my phone


----------



## FishWithChris

Zika said:


> Love my Ranger. Had it built to my specs and the dog has his own seat. Pulls the Mosquito just fine at interstate speeds and has locking rear differential for remote ramps. Best of all, it averages 25 miles per gallon. Did have to have a custom rocket launcher built that hangs over the front edge of the box to keep rods from getting broken in transit.


Big fan of that ranger! Pics of that dog seat!? Mine doesn't like the boat (or anything unstable, you wiggle her dog bed and she leaps off, lol), but loves rides! 


I'm running a 2011 Xterra, 2WD; she's paid off and does exactly what I need her to when I need her to do it. Tight turning radius and pulls the Xpress 'efficiently.' 

My goal is to make her last until Spring '21 when the 4-door Bronco comes out... pending specs


----------



## Zika

Chris, that Bronco looks intriguing, too. Let me know if you get one.

This is the seat cover I bought. Got it from Cabela's, but Chewy sells them as well. It's held up to the abuse of a big brute for more than a year, so that's a good testimonial. 

https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-happy-ride-quilted-bench-car/dp/135507


----------



## jay.bush1434

jpipes said:


> Subaru Ascent with a readylift kit installed and toyo AT's, tows the Fury surprisingly well.


You need to post a pic of that. Sounds like a good tow set up and your Fury is sweet looking.


----------



## sjrobin

2016 GMC Canyon duramax towing since 2016. 106K miles. One warranty issue DEF controller module.


----------



## 321nole

its not the best tow rig out there but does just fine for what I need...plus its an absolute riot to drive


----------



## Godzuki86

321nole said:


> its not the best tow rig out there but does just fine for what I need...plus its an absolute riot to drive
> 
> View attachment 131334


Showoff 

Sweet rig though. I wanted one. Wife continued to remind me that it was out of my budget. What a Debbie downer!


----------



## Keywester1

2020 Gladiator with 4:10s. always feels a bit undergunned towing my stealth


----------



## jay.bush1434

Keywester1 said:


> 2020 Gladiator with 4:10s. always feels a bit undergunned towing my stealth


Likely my next vehicle. I love my Jeep, a lot, but I miss the utility of having a truck bed.


----------



## SomaliPirate

jpipes said:


> Subaru Ascent with a readylift kit installed and toyo AT's, tows the Fury surprisingly well.


I've towed quite a bit with my wife's Ascent. It does a pretty good job, but I get tired of it yelling at me for lane wandering while I'm trying to drink my coffee.


----------



## SomaliPirate

crboggs said:


> Father-n-law has a big diesel Excursion...got all the bells, whistles, and towing upgrades when he bought it because he was friends with the owner of the local Ford dealership. Thing is a beast...both pulling and stopping...
> 
> My daughters call it "Papa's Bus".


I've named mine "La Guagua", which is basically the same thing.


----------



## EasternGlow

sjrobin said:


> 2016 GMC Canyon duramax towing since 2016. 106K miles. One warranty issue DEF controller module.


this is good to hear... I have a 2016 colorado duramax with 45k miles, haven’t really had any issues. Planning on driving her forever.


----------



## georgiadrifter

2016 4Runner 4.0 liter V6


----------



## DuckNut

Drifter said:


> I have had really good luck with my chevys, I have 5 of basically this exact truck. Then I have 2 fords with 6.7 liter diesels and that has been the worst financial decision of my life. I’m just trading them in this week for duramaxs but I’m going to get nothing for them because they are junk.


Polish them up, ship them to FL - they are like gold here for some unknown reason.


----------



## K3anderson

Godzuki86 said:


> Showoff
> 
> Sweet rig though. I wanted one. Wife continued to remind me that it was out of my budget. What a Debbie downer!


Runs on rice.


----------



## 321nole

K3anderson said:


> Runs on rice.


not entirely inaccurate


----------



## K3anderson

321nole said:


> not entirely inaccurate


Sounds like it, that why the exhaust recording in the cab. A little gen 2 fun.... New cam phasers yet?


----------



## jpipes

jay.bush1434 said:


> You need to post a pic of that. Sounds like a good tow set up and your Fury is sweet looking.












Towed to Matagorda this morning, from southwest H-town, waited out the storm, and spent the rest of the day running dirty shallow in back lakes and not catching fish. The Fury is a beast, and the Ascent tows it really, really well!


----------



## Shallows

How many of you in Florida have 2WD vs 4WD - and do you ever run into ramps where you need 4WD?


----------



## mrbacklash

2015 Ram Ecodiesel toes great compared to the 2005 F150 5.4 I had before and way better mileage!


----------



## bababouy

Shallows said:


> How many of you in Florida have 2WD vs 4WD - and do you ever run into ramps where you need 4WD?


I'm in south florida and will not own another truck without 4wd. For me, it's like carrying a spare tire, when you need it, you will need it.


----------



## 321nole

K3anderson said:


> Sounds like it, that why the exhaust recording in the cab. A little gen 2 fun.... New cam phasers yet?


just had that lovely repair done a few weeks ago, under warranty fortunately


----------



## Drifter

DuckNut said:


> Polish them up, ship them to FL - they are like gold here for some unknown reason.


Probably because its flat. One out 3 turbos the other lost 2 turbos. Thats a new Mosquito right there. I just traded them in yesterday for 2 duramax's. We will see what happens.


----------



## DuckNut

Here's a friend's tow rig. Struggles a bit on slippery ramps.


----------



## Haulinvols

Tow my Santee with the Jeep. Does just fine. A Wrangler is not a world class tow vehicle but the Santee is such a light craft it handles it with no problem.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

EasternGlow said:


> this is good to hear... I have a 2016 colorado duramax with 45k miles, haven’t really had any issues. Planning on driving her forever.


52k miles on mine. Had the DPF replaced under warranty 5k miles ago was full of soot.


----------



## 321nole

DuckNut said:


> Here's a friend's tow rig. Struggles a bit on slippery ramps.
> 
> View attachment 131466


those things are sweet, not entirely sure what purpose it serves other than "just because" but I sure wouldnt be opposed to having Hennessy swap out my 3.5 for one of their supercharged 5.0s


----------



## Godzuki86

Shallows said:


> How many of you in Florida have 2WD vs 4WD - and do you ever run into ramps where you need 4WD?


My Tacoma did fine all over the state for 6 years with just 2wd. Not once did I ever struggle pulling any of my boats out of the water. That includes my current 22’ Bay Boat. With that being said, my new truck is 4wd. Like many have said, when you need it, you need it. But I wouldn’t let a 2wd truck stand in your way of getting on the water.


----------



## DuckNut

321nole said:


> those things are sweet, not entirely sure what purpose it serves other than "just because" but I sure wouldnt be opposed to having Hennessy swap out my 3.5 for one of their supercharged 5.0s


Only 950 hp and all axles lock. It is #1 and it lives here in Tampa.

If you think that one is cool you need to see what gets to park in the garage out of the rain.


----------



## Breeze

Can’t feel my skiff when it’s back there. And can’t see it. But it pulls pretty good.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

DuckNut said:


> Report back to us when it is out of warranty.


It’s at 175k miles, pulls a trailer almost daily and gets beat on off-road. Just put a radiator in it, not bad for a 12 year old vehicle.

Wife has an 08 Range Rover Supercharged at 145k, I’ve done oil changes, brakes, battery, one air strut for $500 and one $20 sensor. 

But hey, keep being a smartass about stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## Shallows

Godzuki86 said:


> My Tacoma did fine all over the state for 6 years with just 2wd. Not once did I ever struggle pulling any of my boats out of the water. That includes my current 22’ Bay Boat. With that being said, my new truck is 4wd. Like many have said, when you need it, you need it. But I wouldn’t let a 2wd truck stand in your way of getting on the water.


I used to have a 2wd Tacoma Prerunner (great trucks) with my old boat, but only launched from a few ramps locally; was curious how the rest of the state was, good to hear. Will carry a tow strap either way.


----------



## windblows

Shallows said:


> How many of you in Florida have 2WD vs 4WD - and do you ever run into ramps where you need 4WD?


4WD now in Florida. Used in on a ramp once and that was on a primitive freshwater ramp crappie fishing. All vehicles before were 2WD and no issues. I do use it for exploring without the boat, though


----------



## DuckNut

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> It’s at 175k miles, pulls a trailer almost daily and gets beat on off-road. Just put a radiator in it, not bad for a 12 year old vehicle.
> 
> Wife has an 08 Range Rover Supercharged at 145k, I’ve done oil changes, brakes, battery, one air strut for $500 and one $20 sensor.
> 
> But hey, keep being a smartass about stuff you know nothing about.


Wasn't trying to be a smartass. Just asking a question based on your experience. I based mine on the myriad of stories like this. BTW, every vehicle they make is on the list.










https://www.whatcar.com/news/25-most-unreliable-cars/n17550


----------



## RJTaylor

16 F150 FX4 King Ranch 3.5 EB


----------



## Godzuki86

RJTaylor said:


> 16 F150 FX4 King Ranch 3.5 EB
> 
> View attachment 131720


Nice! I think Texas trucks are the easiest to spot on the road.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Haulinvols said:


> Tow my Santee with the Jeep. Does just fine. A Wrangler is not a world class tow vehicle but the Santee is such a light craft it handles it with no problem.
> View attachment 131478


So you're saying you haven't needed 4L and lockers to pull your skiff out yet? ) My JK Rubi tows like a beach ball, but then again it drives like a beach ball going down the road without the boat behind it. No one buys a Jeep for how well they drive, at least on road...



DuckNut said:


> Wasn't trying to be a smartass. Just asking a question based on your experience. I based mine on the myriad of stories like this. BTW, every vehicle they make is on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whatcar.com/news/25-most-unreliable-cars/n17550


I'd buy a Range Rover Sport SS for the wife in a heart beat if she'd let me.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Godzuki86 said:


> Nice! I think Texas trucks are the easiest to spot on the road.


Yep. Generally a Ranch Hand and oversized AT’s or MT’s on stock wheels. None of the So-Cal brodozer 10” front lift, 0” rear lift, and 33” tires on 24” wheels painted red.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

DuckNut said:


> Wasn't trying to be a smartass. Just asking a question based on your experience. I based mine on the myriad of stories like this. BTW, every vehicle they make is on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whatcar.com/news/25-most-unreliable-cars/n17550


I’m not familiar with the latest gen ones, but the “Land Rovers are completely unreliable” business was more of less solidified by the D2, made from 99-04, and was mostly true. The 05-09 (all models) are solid IMO, the 5.0L Ford engines introduced in 2010 had timing chain guide failures, but are otherwise fine.

They do have complicated electrical systems, which can have glitches that generally set off chimes and warnings, but don’t affect driveability. It’s more or less small problems that need a “reset” like the nav not working right, like how you reset your phone. We aren’t talking blown up engines or suspension failures in most cases.

For $500 you can buy the GAP IID tool, which does the vast majority of what the dealer can do. Program keys, calibrate air suspension and speedometer, complete live data and diagnostics, add lift on demand, reflash the ECU’s, etc.


----------



## DuckNut

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’m not familiar with the latest gen ones, but the “Land Rovers are completely unreliable” business was more of less solidified by the D2, made from 99-04, and was mostly true. The 05-09 (all models) are solid IMO, the 5.0L Ford engines introduced in 2010 had timing chain guide failures, but are otherwise fine.
> 
> They do have complicated electrical systems, which can have glitches that generally set off chimes and warnings, but don’t affect driveability. It’s more or less small problems that need a “reset” like the nav not working right, like how you reset your phone. We aren’t talking blown up engines or suspension failures in most cases.
> 
> For $500 you can buy the GAP IID tool, which does the vast majority of what the dealer can do. Program keys, calibrate air suspension and speedometer, complete live data and diagnostics, add lift on demand, reflash the ECU’s, etc.


I am not disputing the fact they are beautiful, they certainly are. I thought about buying one and literally every single thing I read said to run. I just keep looking and trying to justify buying one but I just can't do it.


----------



## RJTaylor

Godzuki86 said:


> Nice! I think Texas trucks are the easiest to spot on the road.


A close up would reveal the severe need for a good buffing. Chasing hogs through the brush is hell on a paint job, but I like to do it in style, and comfort.


----------



## Godzuki86

RJTaylor said:


> A close up would reveal the severe need for a good buffing. Chasing hogs through the brush is hell on a paint job, but I like to do it in style, and comfort.


ohyeah! You guys still have a Bad hog problem?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

RJTaylor said:


> A close up would reveal the severe need for a good buffing. Chasing hogs through the brush is hell on a paint job, but I like to do it in style, and comfort.


Haha. It’s been so long since I had a vehicle I worried about scratching that it’s literally something I don’t even consider. We had a brand new rental F-150 on an elk hunt a couple years ago, and my buddy pointed out “you’re tearing this thing up a little bit, Jonny” as we made our way down some of the national forest roads.

It’s the ripping parts off that I start worrying about...


----------



## Drifter

jay.bush1434 said:


> So you're saying you haven't needed 4L and lockers to pull your skiff out yet? ) My JK Rubi tows like a beach ball, but then again it drives like a beach ball going down the road without the boat behind it. No one buys a Jeep for how well they drive, at least on road...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy a Range Rover Sport SS for the wife in a heart beat if she'd let me.


I bought mine a Volvo XC90, id recommend that first. we tow the bot with it and its fast! Also very safe car.


----------



## RJTaylor

Godzuki86 said:


> ohyeah! You guys still have a Bad hog problem?


Done pretty well with eradication efforts lately.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Drifter said:


> I bought mine a Volvo XC90, id recommend that first. we tow the bot with it and its fast! Also very safe car.


No way she'd be down with the Range Rover or the XC90. She's a country girl at heart and loves her GMC Sierra 1500 truck.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I towed my 17T a bit with my old TJ Wrangler before I had to sell it and it actually did surprisingly well. It was a straight 6 with auto and had plenty of power. Didn't sag to much or get squirrely at speed. I never took it over about 60mph with it but she was fine up to that. The only scary part was short stopping. The brakes were seriously underpowered. If I had to use it as a tow vehicle, I'd throw on a good trans cooler and some rear disc brakes and feel pretty good about it. Man I miss that jeep. I owned it for almost 13 years...kids...they ruin lives.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Shallows said:


> How many of you in Florida have 2WD vs 4WD - and do you ever run into ramps where you need 4WD?


I will never own a truck without 4 wheel drive I would rather have it and not use it rather than not have and need. I also live 3 miles down a dirt road that gets nasty during rainy season plus you







get to see cows on the road sometimes


----------



## GaG8tor

2015 Ram 4x4 Hemi. 106k. Gets about 20 mpg on the highway if I stay out of it. About 16 towing the big boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Drifter said:


> I bought mine a Volvo XC90, id recommend that first. we tow the bot with it and its fast! Also very safe car.


The new dual drive hybrids are beasts! I had an 07 with the 4.4L Yamaha V8 that ended up with a twin turbo kit. It was proper stupid but would crush most off the lot sports cars. Open the manual cut outs at red light, blip the throttle a few times and people got real confused. If it didn't fill up full of water every time it rained I would have held onto it. 

My wife never fully got over having the ability to smoke most people so now we are on the hunt for a beater E55 wagon.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just picked up this creampuff from an elderly gentelman in Miami original everything including tires 2012 with 27 k miles. Time to install a hitch to pull the gladesman and future conchfish I wont be pulling the action craft with it though got the older pickup for that.







3.6 v6 stick a few dings in the bumpers but they are eventually coming off anyway


----------



## Copahee Hound

Backcountry 16 said:


> Just picked up this creampuff from an elderly gentelman in Miami original everything including tires 2012 with 27 k miles. Time to install a hitch to pull the gladesman and future conchfish I wont be pulling the action craft with it though got the older pickup for that.
> View attachment 136786
> 3.6 v6 stick a few dings in the bumpers but they are eventually coming off anyway
> View attachment 136788
> View attachment 136790
> View attachment 136792


What’s that little black handle on the lower left passenger door do?


----------



## JC Designs

Copahee Hound said:


> What’s that little black handle on the lower left passenger door do?


Work every time you want/need it to!


----------



## Copahee Hound

JC Designs said:


> Work every time you want/need it to!


Truth! Just bought my first truck in ‘17 with a switch, and wouldn’t you know that the switch had to be replaced before the first oil change


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Pulling my EC Lostmen with a 2017 Mazda CX 5 AWD. Bought the Mazda when I had a Shadowcast 16 but I’ve since upgraded skiffs to fit a growing family. Rated for 2K lbs and pulls the skiff around just fine but it’s definitely not real happy going up the really big bridges with the boat in tow. We’ll see how she holds up over the years since I’m not planning on parting ways with either anytime soon.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Copahee Hound said:


> What’s that little black handle on the lower left passenger door do?


Reliability they never break


----------



## Haulinvols

jay.bush1434 said:


> So you're saying you haven't needed 4L and lockers to pull your skiff out yet? ) My JK Rubi tows like a beach ball, but then again it drives like a beach ball going down the road without the boat behind it. No one buys a Jeep for how well they drive, at least on road...


Ain't that the truth. I'm used to it though after driving open top Jeeps for over 25 years. Not sure what I would do with a comfortable ride after so long.


----------



## matt_baker_designs

I towed a 17ft Renegade Skate with my Scion XB for a while. (FWC guys, and probably others, laughed at me at the ramp.) Now I tow an East Cape Lostmen with a 1977 Ford f-100 (3 on the tree). People comment on it almost every trip: to, from and at the ramp. While I’m staring at the boat, they’re staring at the truck.


----------



## Backcountry 16

matt_baker_designs said:


> I towed a 17ft Renegade Skate with my Scion XB for a while. (FWC guys, and probably others, laughed at me at the ramp.) Now I tow an East Cape Lostmen with a 1977 Ford f-100 (3 on the tree). People comment on it almost every trip: to, from and at the ramp. While I’m staring at the boat, they’re staring at the truck.


Lets see that classic truck.


----------



## Seymour fish

Backcountry 16 said:


> Lets see that classic truck.


Cummings


----------



## jay.bush1434

Haulinvols said:


> Ain't that the truth. I'm used to it though after driving open top Jeeps for over 25 years. Not sure what I would do with a comfortable ride after so long.


Ridin' in those super smooth and quiet cars is boring and puts me to sleep...


----------



## RJTaylor

jay.bush1434 said:


> Ridin' in those super smooth and quiet cars is boring and puts me to sleep...


Super Swampers FTW!


----------



## matt_baker_designs

Backcountry 16 said:


> Lets see that classic truck.


----------



## Who00knows

flyclimber said:


> I'm holding out for a shot at an Toyota Hilux if they ever make it to the US. This is my close second!


Is this in the docket for US?


----------



## matt_baker_designs

Backcountry 16 said:


> Lets see that classic truck.


How do I post pics? Any direction would be appreciated. I haven’t done that yet...


----------



## flyclimber

Who00knows said:


> Is this in the docket for US?


Couldn't tell ya for sure... I have read article saying that is was coming to the US for the last 5 years. I may just start looking hard at the GMC Caynon Duramax


----------



## JC Designs

I’ll stick with my 22 year old beater Cummins Ram. She does alright and had frosty cold air now! Gonna do some sound deadener and cab insulation next so she should be nice and quiet in the cab when all done!


----------



## Copahee Hound

JC Designs said:


> I’ll stick with my 22 year old beater Cummins Ram. She does alright and had frosty cold air now! Gonna do some sound deadener and cab insulation next so she should be nice and quiet in the cab when all done!


Been there, done that, won't go back! Had an '01, manual everything with 260k+ and after 2 centerforce clutches, 3 evaporators, no remaining dash left, rebuilt dana rear, 3 complete front suspension rebuilds, the final straw was in '17 when you could rotate the entire steering column like a tilt-o-whirl! Bye Felecia!


----------



## JC Designs

Copahee Hound said:


> Been there, done that, won't go back! Had an '01, manual everything with 260k+ and after 2 centerforce clutches, 3 evaporators, no remaining dash left, rebuilt dana rear, 3 complete front suspension rebuilds, the final straw was in '17 when you could rotate the entire steering column like a tilt-o-whirl! Bye Felecia!


Damn, you were rough on that ol’ girl!
Mine is an early 98’ with a 93’ 12valve and VE rotary pump for fuel economy, mild injectors and turbo, pump turned up a touch, 4” stainless for turbo to 5” stacks, custom factory look fiberglass dash, 04’ nv5600 6speed slush box, 04’ Ford nv271 T-Case “for slip yoke elimination”, the Dana 80 & 60 have 500k on them, custom built long arm suspension up front with 3” lift, rear is stock, 37.1250.16.5 military tires “humvee”, bumpers and flatbed custom built, starts on one battery, gets 22mpg pretty much no matter what unless I’m towing heavy “and by heavy I mean 20k plus! It’s my last truck build so I’m a little biased. But have built 4 of the 2nd gens and all were great trucks.


----------



## Matts

My 3 dodges had MAJOR mechanical problems I’ll not own one again. 2/3 were brand new and will were absolutely poor performers


----------



## JC Designs

I probably won’t own another, but this one will last my lifetime! But like I said, I have owned 4. One was a gasser with the 5.9 magnum engine at 450k on the odometer and when I retired her off to the bone yard everything still worked. The motor was consuming a qt of oil every day but what can one expect from a gasser with those miles on it? I know lots of folks have had problems with them though. I’ve had good luck personally. IMO, all manufacturers have problems. I’m not brand loyal. I’ve had problems with GM, know people that have problems with Ford, etc... You couldn’t give me a new truck of any make in trade for my war wagon though!


----------



## Tomas

2016 ram eco diesel Laramie 4x4 . I had it tuned by green diesel and it’s a beast now. 22mpg towing my BT mosquito at 80mph. I was getting 18mpg towing my 23’ bay boat.

super quiet comfortable ride.


----------



## JRHorne

Using the wife's 2015 Lexus GX460 to tow the Hewes. It's been really good and this last time the gas mileage wasn't as bad as I remembered. It's rated to tow up to 6600 pounds and I actually used it to haul my 65 Mustang Fastback an hour to our lake house to put into storage. Having said that, I am picking up a 2014 Land Cruiser with only 33K miles on it as my SUV. Should handle the skiff without any problems!


----------



## JC Designs

Might just have to put a deposit down on one of these babies in Olive drab to sit beside Big green! Me and BB’s are liking this! 😎


----------



## Copahee Hound

JC Designs said:


> Might just have to put a deposit down on one of these babies in Olive drab to sit beside Big green! Me and BB’s are liking this! 😎


I'm not a Ford guy, but I love a 66-77 Bronco. They lost me on the new one by no V8 and no manual option on the the bigger engine. That 7 speed manual would be the cats meow with some real power in front tho


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I sold the Excursion and tow with my Prius


----------



## JC Designs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sold the Excursion and tow with my Prius


And you’re a shitty liar! 😂


----------



## csnaspuck

So far the bronco specs show only 3500 lb tow capacity which is a little disappointing but it didn't stop me from putting a refundable deposit down.I know its more than enough to pull most skiffs but I'd like to have that option if I want to get something bigger.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

csnaspuck said:


> So far the bronco specs show only 3500 lb tow capacity which is a little disappointing but it didn't stop me from putting a refundable deposit down.I know its more than enough to pull most skiffs but I'd like to have that option if I want to get something bigger.


Probably has coil springs like the shitty newer Jeep Wranglers.


----------



## JC Designs

csnaspuck said:


> So far the bronco specs show only 3500 lb tow capacity which is a little disappointing but it didn't stop me from putting a refundable deposit down.I know its more than enough to pull most skiffs but I'd like to have that option if I want to get something bigger.


I have a little 1 ton dually for most of my towing needs. 


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably has coil springs like the shitty newer Jeep Wranglers.


Most likely, they are touting high ground clearance. I just want it for a daily driver and to pull the skiff the 3 miles to the ramp.


----------



## LChin




----------



## NealXB2003

Ram Powerwagon is my hunting/fishing vehicle. It's built on a 2500 chassis with lockers on both ends, remote disconnect sway bay, and a winch from the factory. The pros are it is one of the most capable offroad vehicles straight off the showroom floor, and it'll out-pull anything but a diesel. Cons are gas mileage (get about 12 no matter what), and the factory graphics are kinda cheesy.


----------



## SomaliPirate

LChin said:


>


Now there's something you don't see every day.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> I didn't know that Dodge offered the 5.9 in 2 stroke?


A two stroke would have probably consumed less oil than that old magnum by the time I retired her!😂


----------

